# Official Smackdown Discussion 10/1 **LIVE!**



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Kinda quick for another Taker/Punk match, eh? But, they're the two best workers on SD ATM, so it'll be awesome. I'll be watching.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

To be fair I'd have preferred Paul Bearer return tonight live. That way would've meant more in my opinion.


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

Will be interesting seeing a modern day Smackdown live. Will also be interesting to see how the ratings are affected when people don't know what's going to happen. You would expect an increase, but by how much? I wouldn't believe it if there weren't many on here who usually just read spoilers and don't bother watching who will be watching tonight.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


> To be fair I'd have preferred Paul Bearer return tonight live. That way would've meant more in my opinion.


This.

I expect a good show. Hope The Dudebusters get a tag team title shot.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I expect a good show, I kinda hope Edge/Punk switch brands.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Hrm, I can actually see Punk winning this one; or atleast by DQ. Have Kane momentum for Sunday.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well where does Edge go from here on Raw, he dismantled a computer (bled whilst headbutting it) and his momentum is all but gone IMO... If he stays on Raw, then I hope they have a good story for him to be built back up. I always feel that Edge was suited to Smackdown more, his natural home. A bit like Kane and Raw.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> To be fair I'd have preferred Paul Bearer return tonight live. That way would've meant more in my opinion.


Yea that's a good point. Would of added to the epicness


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

I just hope Punk gets to win one.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Alicks said:


> I expect a good show, I kinda hope Edge/Punk switch brands.


I would be OK with this. Cause I'm going to Raw on the 11th


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Punk winning would make no sense, even with Kane interference.

Hope the Nexus segment is good.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Alicks said:


> I expect a good show, I kinda hope Edge/Punk switch brands.


I kinda hope that too. 

Looking forward to the show tonight, live Smackdown seems a lot more interesting. Hope they can get some good angles going for the PPV on Sunday, as it stands they only have...four matches.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

They only had 4 matches for Elimination Chamber, but didn't stop them from hoping for the best.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Punk winning would make no sense, even with Kane interference.
> 
> Hope the Nexus segment is good.


Don't see why not. Kane interferes, Punk pins with a roll up or something but Taker goes after Kane and beats him down ready for HIAC.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Well where does Edge go from here on Raw, he dismantled a computer (bled whilst headbutting it) and his momentum is all but gone IMO... If he stays on Raw, then I hope they have a good story for him to be built back up. I always feel that Edge was suited to Smackdown more, his natural home. A bit like Kane and Raw.


Like Taker and Smackdown, then again thats probably because of his blue enterance lights, same goes for Kane on Raw


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They'll probably add another match for HIAC.

Maybe Dolph Ziggler gets a PPV spot. Plus there a rumors that Natalia will get her title shot at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> They'll probably add another match for HIAC.
> 
> Maybe Dolph Ziggler gets a PPV spot. Plus there a rumors that Natalia will get her title shot at Hell in a Cell.


I think Nattie may be getting her match, it's listed on some official website or something. I guess and then they could add Rey/Del Rio and possibly give Ziggler a PPV spot defending his title against a couple of guys in a multi-man match or something, making seven?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> I think Nattie may be getting her match, it's listed on some official website or something. I guess and then they could add Rey/Del Rio and possibly give Ziggler a PPV spot defending his title against a couple of guys in a multi-man match or something, making seven?


I think Del Rio and Mysterio won't happen tonight. Del Rio will sneak an attack that will delay the match to Hell in a Cell.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I think Del Rio and Mysterio won't happen tonight. Del Rio will sneak an attack that will delay the match to Hell in a Cell.


You're probably right on that one. Hope Del Rio/Rey gets added to the PPV. Then we have two matches that could potentially be fantastic. The Triple Threat and this one, could end up being a surprisingly good PPV actually. Two big cell matches, the big Cena/Barrett match and a good undercard too. 

I'm kind of hoping Smackdown gives some of the other matches a little build for the PPV. Like the US Title triple threat...which doesn't make much sense right now since Morrison has not much of a reason to be in it, and Orton/Sheamus which needs something to make it bigger. So I expect a great show tonight.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Wait wait wait...what happened to the whole "Punk can't go to RAW there are already too many top guys there he will get buried" and now people are happy/excited about his possible move to RAW?


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Looking forward to this. It will be strange watching Smackdown at 1am in the morning live though. So, what is lined up? Taker/Punk, Mysterio returning to confront Del Rio and appearances from Cena and Nexus. Have I missed anything?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Smackdown! live for us in the UK? Wtf? YESSSSS 

Bring it on can't wait.

EDIT: Is it 2 hours or 3?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Crespo4000 said:


> Smackdown! live for us in the UK? Wtf? YESSSSS
> 
> Bring it on can't wait.
> 
> EDIT: Is it 2 hours or 3?


Its starts at 1. So About 2 And a half hours left.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Is it still at 8 eastern?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Someone clear this up... Smackdown is on an hour before Raw, yes?? So 1am in England? 
Has it always been on an hour earlier than Raw?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Klebold Smackdown is generally on earlier than Raw. I'm gonna get confused slightly October 31st when the clocks go back an hour.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

The product is aimed at kids yet the show is live late at night? ...BRILLIANT


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm pretty much marking out for an actual Smackdown! discussion thread.

A live Smackdown! broadcast is something very fresh and exciting.

Hopefully if the rating's good they consider going live more often.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

tomkim4 said:


> The product is aimed at kids yet the show is live late at night? ...BRILLIANT


It's based in america you know!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Raws on from 9-11 in USA, but SD is from 8-10, yes? How come its not on at 9 like Raw?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i'm actually really excited for smackdown, maybe cuz it's live tonight?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What to expect

Paul bearer, Kane and Undertaker continuation. 
John Cena and R-Truth getting crunk.
And the Nexus.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

isnt there a countdown show at 7est?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, apparently WWE NXT is replaying at the top of the hour and according to WWE.com, they will be doing exclusive updates during that hour. So I guess maybe thats what they meant by "Countdown Show".

Either way, i'm looking forward to Smackdown tonight and am glad that it is an hour earlier than it used to be here.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Sitting around on a Friday night waiting to watch wrestling...WOW


Wrestling>Cena said:


> isnt there a countdown show at 7est?


On my TV Guide it says NXT comes on before Smackdown


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Yeah.


how dare you answer my question


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Boss P said:


> Sitting around on a Friday night waiting to watch wrestling...WOW


I know, right? :lmao

Better be good...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

They're making us watch this shit twice?!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got home from the pub, forgot about this and have no Sky Sports, hoping there will be a replay tomorrow.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol Punk owning Josh.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Punk is on the Pre Show. He just owned Rosa Mendes :lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

"....and you're an idiot." (leaves interview)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Syfy should have announced the Pre Show more. The cable description it said NXT so I thought I was going to be watching NXT.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Rey Mysterio will be here.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FUCK I'm missing Punk?!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

This explains why there was very little on NXT this week, atleast even more than usual.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

:lmao

Oh my god. There's this pre show thing going on right now with Michael Cole and Matt Striker while the arenas being filled up and Striker is promoting NXT and says AJ Lee likes nerds and Cole says you should have no problem getting her then. LMAO the man is so insecure it's so funny.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cole is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

These fucking ads that start playing music when you refresh the page are pissing me off.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

crap i missed punk, cole, and striker. DAMN IT!

I thought it would just be nxt from last week, somebody better upload this


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

where is the preshow?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Holy crap this is reminding me. Jericho hit a Lionsault.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So who here has bought Jericho's new dvd? i have, just watched the 1st disk so far.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

BallinGid said:


> where is the preshow?


On Syfy.

Orton interview.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wait there is a pre-show? I thought this was just a replay of NXT. 

what did Punk do so far?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

orton's on smackdown. I predict at least 25 rko's tonight


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> On Syfy.
> 
> Orton interview.


ty on my guide it said nxt so i changed the channel so i missed punk =[


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

BallinGid said:


> ty on my guide it said nxt so i changed the channel so i missed punk =[


I thought it was NXT too but then I saw Cole in the live arena. It was a mistake by cable probably.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I thought it was NXT too but then I saw Cole in the live arena. It was a mistake by cable probably.


stupid cable lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kaitlyn and I jizzed a lil bit. Now Juan Bradshaw Layfield.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Alberto del Rio's awesomeness on the pre show.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Alberto is da man.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

A new entrance stage would be cool...I hate having the same stages on both Raw and SD. 

I'd like to see Punk pick up the win too.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Del Rio>>>>

He plays the snobby rich guy so well lol


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Completely forgot Smackdown was tonight and live. Won't be able to watch but hopefully I have something I can look forward to on youtube mid Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This thread is about as dead as Jillian Halls singing career, what gives? Thought there'd be a lot of people watching live.

Fuck they must be killing time, they are showing a replay of Undertakers entrance last week.


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

Alberto's gonna be the top heel soon. He's great on the mic.

Is there gonna be a new theme for Smackdown? I'm beginning to get sick of the current one.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cole is such a prick it's unbelievable. I'm liking this pre show for this thing to make it feel kinda like a big deal. Can't wait for Punk tonight and Del Rio will probably job.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> This thread is about as dead as Jillian Halls singing career, what gives? Thought there'd be a lot of people watching live.


It's not started yet tbf.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> It's not started yet tbf.


The pre-show is pretty damn funny though


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

they should have done a top ten smackdown moments or something like that instead of all these recaps


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

The Striker said:


> These fucking ads that start playing music when you refresh the page are pissing me off.


Christ I know, especially that one with the Disney orchestra bullshit. Scared the shit out of me when I had the volume up loud.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

checking in =)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

15 minutes...............for Smallville.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> 15 minutes...............for Smallville.


Screw Smallville, it's Supernatural night!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> 15 minutes...............for Smallville.


Yeh cant wait to see Cena On Smackdown


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Dug2356 said:


> Yeh cant wait to see Cena On Smackdown


Glad to see somebody got the joke.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AJ cuts promos like a young female cheerleader version of Steiner.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Glad to see somebody got the joke.


I admit, I was slow on that pickup


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy shit! I didn't know there was a pre-show.

Anyway finally for the first time in 2 years I can see SD on my TV instead of having to downloading torrents, watch it on the net, or run down to the DVD store Saturday morning to get a copy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kaitlyn has some character I'll give her that.

Still I don't blame the Smackdown crowd from being dead every week. I would after watching NXT.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Jamie is so sexy


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

jamie is muscular


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wrong thread I know but damn I change my mind. Aksana should win NXT.

But to keep it Smackdown related, I like the new logo.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Naomi is kind of manly looking. Good ass but that's about it. Don't get me started on the Jamie chick. When she was carrying Horny earlier that bitch looked jacked.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

When does SD! start?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

7 minutes


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

There's a Pre-Show?

I'm only getting Bottom Line on Sky Sports 3.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Maxine makes me think naughty things.

5 minutes for Smackdown.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Jamie looks like a man.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

6 minutes to go, here's hoping this won't be a disappointment


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Nadine is still my pick.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

AJ has so much energy to spend, I think I could find a way for her to work it off.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Jesus they really piped crowd noise into that NXT segment.


----------



## ScottSteiner (Sep 28, 2010)

The Striker said:


> AJ cuts promos like a young female cheerleader version of Steiner.


Not quite, if she did her promos would look something like this:

Maxine, you're not woman enough, to face me, you're not woman to go one on one in the ring versus me, you don't have the tits...or the ass to match the hyperactive freak.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello peeps, BK signing in for the next 2 hours


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

oh wow, NXT is the lead in. Why couldn't they do this every week.

First time watching smackdown in like 3 years.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Hello peeps, BK signing in for the next 2 hours


Hello 

This better be worth staying up till 1am for.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at vickie


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Dolph Ziggler.

Wow! Show starts early.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Here we go!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I'm glad they moved it to Syfy. The picture quality is so much better.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why is it starting early? No intro video or anything?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

♠Chip♠;8900119 said:


> Hello
> 
> This better be worth staying up till 1am for.


I agree. I hope it also.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Xander45 reporting for duty.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Am I the only one emotionally invested in Vickie Guerrero and Kaitlyn's "rivalry"?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

let the dog loose hooo

im cummin


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

this is still the preshow i think


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Dog collar or whatever the fuck that was :lmao


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait, it's already begun? What happened to the intro song?


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

I hope MVP wins the title!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mvp to job on the premier :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

IC Championship match. MVP might have a chance of winning.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Greenday? Interesting.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Green Day? What the hell?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That's the worst song I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Am I slow, or is there a new Intro??


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Intro is fucking amazing!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Green Day?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol the old theme was way better, This is so not fitting.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Know The Enemy by Green Day! Fuck Yeah!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cool intro, gay ass theme song.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

new theme is lame

sound like sum shit you would here on one them shows like one tree hill


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Notice Punk not in the intro??


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Liking the new Smackdown intro


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

man am i hearing nhl 10 lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

really, green day


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

This new intro theme sucks a dick


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

green day? wow


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Terrible choice of theme song. It sucks!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Green Day does not fit smackdown at all.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome intro, unfitting theme.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Green Day in the intro vid? Different I guess.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Green Day  Epic as ****


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Haha, what a weird opening. No pyro? Just an IC match off the bat with the guys already in the ring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So I assume Punk is going to Raw.

And of all the Green Day songs out there...they use that one? Really?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

CM Punk nowhere in the intro or in the prior Smackdown to SyFy promos means he's going to Raw for Edge.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WTF green day!!?!?!?!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Green Day? Really?!?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmmmm, IC title match. Couldn't care less about MVP but hopefully he wins, though he won't.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Green Day!

Cool new intro.

MVP/Ziggler to kick it off. Let's go Ziggles!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

worst theme song ever!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

They messed the intro up, and I don't like greenday. But it don't really matter


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Know The Enemy by Green Day! Fuck Yeah!


Know Your Enemy by Rage Against the Machine would be much more epic.


----------



## bruser11 (Jul 24, 2003)

lets see if wwe is like tna random guy vs the camp and the champ losses lol


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I HATE that Green Day song. Long way from the glory days of Marilyn Manson.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

mvp is going to win this 

feel for dolph


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

This is ganna be off topic but my mom just bought y2j's dvd for me and it came with SUMMERSLAM DVD.. WTF? lol


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I call match end in a no decision due to Nexus interference


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Noooo Punk will get buried on raw even more


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I remember when I liked Green Day. Then American Idiot came out. 

Also, Sharktopus premiere>Smackdown Premiere in terms of Syfy premieres.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It would be awesome if MVP won, but he won't.

*cue him winning*


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

I like this intro. Much better than the last one.

MVP to lose, but he gets another title shot at HiaC.

EDIT: well, that was pointless


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What kind of opening is that? no pryo just straight into a match


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Green Day. 

Loving the new video and tunage.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I hate MVP but I seem to want him to win....


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nexus already?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nexus already?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

why are people saying punk is going to raw? did I miss something?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

man i shouldn't of waited til now to figure out i hav no fucking clue what channel SYFY is on


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Green Day has been shit since Dookie


----------



## bruser11 (Jul 24, 2003)

stupid nexus


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Hehe, Nexus on Smackdown.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

fpalm Nexus shit got old.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> I call match end in a no decision due to Nexus interference


Goood call


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

fuck off nexus


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

NXT yea. business just picked up


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Ugh come on


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nexus already?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

HAHAHA I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> I call match end in a no decision due to Nexus interference


You're good :lmao


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

YES YES 

least mvp didnt win title


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RKO696 said:


> I call match end in a no decision due to Nexus interference


Jesus christ lol


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

CC91 said:


> fuck off nexus


This.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

A brand new stable!!!

Never heard of "The Nexus" before [/sarcasm]


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just when I thought SD was gonna open with a great 10 minute wrestling match, this happens fpalm


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm sick of these assholes on Raw, why do they have to be on Smackdown, too???

That big sign in the middle of the screen says exactly what I'm thinking!!!


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, I actually wanted to see that match.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i wonder if mvp is having prison flash backs


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

Damn, what does Nexus have against Dolph Ziggler and the Intercontinental title?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Calling it, Cena to come out.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

No, don't let Otunga get involved, someone who'll get hurt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's kinda sad that the last Nexus tv appearance is gonna be on SmackDown!.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Yawn. Oh, and where's Barrett?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I just realized that Barrett isn't there. Shows you how much I care about Nexus.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh god, that intro is awful and so is theme. I wish they go back to using Rise Up by Drowning Pool.

Michael Tarver vs. MVP is a match I would like to see.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

take em down nexus!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Where's Barrah


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Why is show wearing a SES hoodie? lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Well this is stupid.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> Calling it, Cena to come out.


Worse, the Big Slow


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

How come they didn't attack Vicki? Come on Nexus beat everyone down


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

If Paul Wight can fuck up SES, Nexus doesn't stand much chance. Actually rooting for them at the moment.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Xander45 said:


> Calling it, Cena to come out.


Lol here he is..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate Otunga's finisher


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Where the fuck is Barrett?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Fuck off Superman! ¬_¬


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> Calling it, Cena to come out.


Well at least this opening segment wasn't predictable.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Where the fuck is Barret?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Are they just throwing everyone out??

I'm calling The Rock to come out next.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Big Show the stable killer and Superman Cena....they don't stand a chance.


----------



## bruser11 (Jul 24, 2003)

watch 4vs4 big show,dolph,mvp,cena vs nexus


----------



## xrspook (Sep 10, 2010)

Any place could see syfy online?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, there he is. ~_~


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Listen to what it sounds like... Well you can imagine what it sounds like :lmao.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

lol "listen to the impact!"..... silence.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, I really heard that chair shot


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

:lmao commentary fail.

"Listen to the impact"

Audience at home hears nothing

"Well you could imagine"

LOL


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

it was predictable but exciting and smackdowns new graphics are great. ditch the brand extension and let RAW and smackdown be this exciting.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

NXT2 guys to join?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

When the hell is Alberto Del Rio gonna wrestle again? his last match was what 4 weeks ago?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Haha, Wade Barrett GM of smackdown for the night.


----------



## bruser11 (Jul 24, 2003)

wow 5 vs 1 match ha


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SyFy president is heel? Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wats this I hear about a preshow? just tuned it.


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

Calling it now, Nexus kidnaps Teddy.

Handicap matches involving nexus.. Gee, that's new.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> SyFy president is heel? Wheeeeeee!


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beelzebubs said:


> SyFy president is heel? Wheeeeeee!


Non American = Evil.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

They could make Big Show vs the entire world and they'd still book him to win it. Seriously, GTFO.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Cena's anal .... expressions are priceless


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> SyFy president is heel? Wheeeeeee!


:lmao Repped


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

bruser11 said:


> watch 4vs4 big show,dolph,mvp,cena vs nexus


why 4?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> NXT2 guys to join?


Uh, no.


----------



## bruser11 (Jul 24, 2003)

kane vs cena nice, undertaker time for that match or paul bear


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

So far this is just a RAW on a Friday night.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Has Cena and Kane ever had a match?

Big Show squashes a stable 2.0


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Nexus and Kane to job to Cena.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Yea barret just so happens to have connections with the SyFy president. :no:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well sounds pretty boring to me... Kane -vs- Cena yeah so that years ago. Nexus -vs- Show - meh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lol. When he said the Devil's Favourite Demon, I instantly thought Undertaker. Sorry Kane


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay I could see the reason for the bullshit interference now...but still 

Anyway I agree with the people who say WWE needs to end the brand extension crap. Look at how exciting SD is tonight. Then again maybe if they end the brand extension the excitement will wear off. Ugh there's no pleasing wrestling fans, or is it just no pleasing the IWC


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

It's LIVE..and get ready to see John Cena take orders from Wade Barrett. The way it always SHOULD OF BEEN.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

If Big Show wins I... well grumble a bit.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Has Cena and Kane ever had a match?
> 
> Big Show squashes a stable 2.0


Yeah, in 2008, Cena beat Kane on Raw.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Caesar TKoW said:


> Yeah, in 2008, Cena beat Kane on Raw.


Wow you guys got good fricking memory.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The_Jiz said:


> Yea barret just so happens to have connections with the SyFy president. :no:


Well they're both English... they obviously know each other.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Some meh matches - ah well hopefully some surprises to come. 

The Nexus seem to like interfering in Zigglers matches


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao at the RAW graphic instead of a Smackdown one!!! :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sky Sports just glitched with the Raw graphic instead of the SD one :lmao.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Noo Michael Cole.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

NICE Cole and Striker on commentary!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

lol @ Sky saying fuck it and putting up the Raw graphic.

Actually just popped for Cole.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I need me some Alberto and his fly ride right now cause I can't take this raw on Friday night.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Sky Sports showing the Raw logo???

God Almighty :fpalm


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Striker lol


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quality, Skysports just showed the Raw card to bring us back from the ads. Nice job guys, this is smackdown regardless of what you just saw.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The united states championship should just be retired its matchs either end with DQ,count out,interference or NEXUS buddys.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't know why but I see a full roster invasion by Raw to beat down Nexus to try and make sure they disband for good at HiaC.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

YES! YES! COLE IS HERE


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Haha Grisham doesn't like Striker.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

teh hotness


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck, Punk jobbing _*again*_ :cuss:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena vs kane? Kane to lose via interference or will they just let cena go over the champ?


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Layla. :yum:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Next week Punk will be jobbing to Michelle McCool.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yay!!! LayCool!

And as always SD graphics shit on RAW's. Was there ever a time RAW had a a better tron, graphics, basically the whole damn feel to the show than SD?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughh, Laycool. I JUST pissed during the commercials. Fucking awful timing.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The Bella twins? lol.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

What the hell is that on Kelly Kelly's head? And another shout out to Foley.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Layla , Maryse , Nat , Kelly ...so much hottness in the ring right now


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well Nattie obviously drew the short straw for tag partner fucking hate them barbie bitches.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Another Mick Foley plug WITH Joey Styles?!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy crap mmore Mick Foley: Countdown to lockdown ads.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Who did Nattie piss off to have to team with the Bellas?


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Foley mentioned? Vince doesn't give a fuck about TNA anymore


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Shout out to Mick!


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bella Twins and Lay-Cool, bleh.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> What the hell is that on Kelly Kelly's head? And another shout out to Foley.


Your penis


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

natalya impressing in the ring


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

1.Kelly Kelly looking extra fuckin hot toniiiight

2.Barrett put himself and rest of nexus against big show... wtf.. bad idea


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Natalya :sex


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nexus hate having to watch Ziggler matches, just can't wait to ruin them.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh shit I thought we'd gone to commercials again. I was certain it was a new Barbie playset being advertised. Also, they seem to be plugging Foley's book still. Kudos to WWE.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ Striker!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nice to see theyre acknowledging foley and the other divas must be confused to be in the ring with natty, a diva who is actually good at what she does and doesnt just pull hair.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

punk is about to lose again


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Not this Lil Bastard again!!!


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Hornswoggle = FAIL

LMFAO MICHELLE OWNED HIM!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Fuck off Hornswoggle!

3rd fuck off of the night.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

GET THE FUCK OFF MY SCREEN YOU FUCKING IDIOT!!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hornswoggle? I'd rather see the Boogeyman fpalm


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LMAO Michele


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

FUCK YEAH MCCOOL!!!!


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

WOOT MIDGET PUNT BY MICHEELLE


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Somebody just narrowly averted getting voilated by a midget.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't know if anyones suggested this cus its the first time Ive logged in in a while, what about NXT losing and going to Smackdown?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I mark for Hornswoggle tbh.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

i am now a mccool fan for what she did to the worthless midget


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was fucking awesome :lmao
I love Michelle...just kicking bitches left and right.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice kick by Michelle.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Michelle McCool just owned the shit out of Hornswoggle!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

haha mcool kicked horny


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao McCool owns.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hope Hornswoggle falls into a well and they can't pull him out.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice to see WWE promoting Foleys new book.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that was the slowest sharpshoot in sharpshooting history 



McCool fucking destroyed swoggle haha


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol Mccool just owned hornswoggle


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Swagger got a pop. :lmao


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Oklahoma is about to get its Swagga back


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm the Boogeyman and I'm coming to getcha! See these worms Michelle, say hello to Katie Vick! mwhahahahahahahha!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!!!!!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Another Swagger celebration? He seems to have one of those once a month.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh God, fucking Swagger's next. I'm turning off the tv until this is over.


----------



## Mr. Jericho (Jun 30, 2008)

Just logged on, what have I missed?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Layla FUCKING RULES
Maryse is platinum and bitable
Natayla is awesome

It was funny as fuck when McCool kicked Hornswoggle's head off


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mr. Jericho said:


> Just logged on, what have I missed?


Gnome punting.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Guaranteed someone will make a GIF of McCool owning Hornswoggle


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

both of the HITC main events are 2 predictable! 

taker is going over
orton is going over (miz might cash in)


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Wow Kelly Kelly didn't do much in that match. Well after all she does do a lot more work backstage behind the scenes.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ITS SWAGGA TIME!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Damnnnnnn K2 looked hotter than usual


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

My bed is calling my name unless this gets drastically better.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Layla is starting to get a little gut on her. I'd still hit it though.

Looks like this is gonna be a pretty damn good show. Nice to see some PPV quality matches for a change.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need a gif of Michelle/Swoggle asap :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Jericho said:


> Just logged on, what have I missed?


MVP vs Ziggler is announced for the IC title.

Nexus interferes, Big Show and Cena start trying to fight them off.

Barrett appears on the titantron, he says he's friends with the network head, so he gets to make matches tonight. He says Cena fights Kane and Big Show fights all 5 members of Nexus in a handicap match.

Meaningless women's match.

Joke Swagger is next.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

♠Chip♠;8900371 said:


> My bed is calling my name unless this gets drastically better.


It's 8:30.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

"If I revealed my identity, it would change EVERYTHING."

Mick Foley is the anonymous Raw GM, and Vince McMahon has bought out TNA.

Someone wake me up from dreamland please.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is this just a one time thing where RAW stars appear?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Guaranteed someone will make a GIF of McCool owning Hornswoggle


And when they do it may replace the Daniel Bryan vid in my sig. Finally Michelle gets over with the IWC


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

smackdown is just going to be raw V2.0 tonight and not its own show


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, Cole called 'Swoggle a troll, He gets his head kicked off, AND Nattie picked up the win by making that talent-waistland Maryse tap out! Can't complain.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

CC91 said:


> Is this just a one time thing where RAW stars appear?


What are you talking about? This is Raw.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

They already got unified tag team titles. They got unified Divas's titles. Why don't they just (sadly) unify the two world titles and end the brand split. If you're gonna have 2 divisions switching brands already, why not end the damn thing? 

The only titles they shouldn't unify are the US and IC. There's a lot of midcard talent that can do with it. Who knows maybe, just maybe, it can bring some prestige back to the belts. Especially the US.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Total Package said:


> It's 8:30.


Its 1:30 am here/


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Caesar TKoW said:


> "If I revealed my identity, it would change EVERYTHING."
> 
> Mick Foley is the anonymous Raw GM, and Vince McMahon has bought out TNA.
> 
> Someone wake me up from dreamland please.


In the back of my mind .... I believe both of those things too.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> And when they do it may replace the Daniel Bryan vid in my sig. Finally Michelle gets over with the IWC


Amber B already called it


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

some heel interrupts Swagger causing a face turn for him.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Total Package said:


> It's 8:30.


It's 1am in the UK


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Again with the Raw logo.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> smackdown is just going to be raw V2.0 tonight and not its own show


Is there any other way to have a good premiere?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jack Swagger!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Caesar TKoW said:


> "If I revealed my identity, it would change EVERYTHING."
> 
> Mick Foley is the anonymous Raw GM, and Vince McMahon has bought out TNA.
> 
> Someone wake me up from dreamland please.


Vince has better things to spend his money on, he hasn't set an Extreme Ironing league yet has he?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

DAMN THESE ADVERTS ARE TAKEN FAR 2 LONG


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hahaha bye bye NXT 3


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Who's this guy?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bring on Jack Swagger and the fam! Yes, I love his stories.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Damn you swagger coming out to JR's music.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Why the fuck does he have JR's music? I got excited for a second! ¬_¬


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAGGA!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A king robe? Really?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

what is this.....:lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, how sad is it that NXT got moved to WWE.com???


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao boomer sooner.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nowinski's theme?

Oh nvm. Hehe it's JR's


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JR's theme!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

HAHA Swagger

i wonder if he's going to say sumthing about Tomorrow's game


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

who thinks rey mysterio is in that eagle?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i thought jr was about to come out


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

ITS JIM RO--------Shit! :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> both of the HITC main events are 2 predictable!
> 
> taker is going over
> orton is going over (miz might cash in)


there's 3 HIAC matches....


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

He should have worn a crown, like a Burger King crown to go with his robe.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Why the fuck does he have JR's music? I got excited for a second! ¬_¬


Because it's not JR's music. It's the Oklahoma fight song.

Coming to America reference by Striker. 10 awesome points to him.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Why the fuck does he have JR's music? I got excited for a second! ¬_¬


It's the University of Oklahoma Fight Song.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This isn't JR's music.. This is the Oklahoma fight song


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

dazzy666 said:


> i thought jr was about to come out


So did I, I was getting excited. I bet they gave him that music so he would get cheered, then they would realise who the fuck it was. Pricks.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I remember the days when they actually wrestled in the WWE


----------



## ScottSteiner (Sep 28, 2010)

LMAO @ Swagger


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Smackdown is actually LIVE! OMG!


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

It's not JR's theme, it's the Oklahoma Sooner fight song.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Getting flashbacks of the Gobbledygooker and it's making me cringe


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Heel Cole!


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Why the fuck does he have JR's music? I got excited for a second! ¬_¬


its Oklahoma University's fight song, not JR's music.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Swagger should grow the beard out for a few weeks. It gives him a little more of a heel look.

Who's going to attack him dressed as the eagle?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh. Bk is going to bed, thats all folks!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

swagger watched cm punks promo at NOC lmfao!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> So did I, I was getting excited. I bet they gave him that music so he would get cheered, then they would realise who the fuck it was. Pricks.


They cheered because OU is about 10 minutes away from this arena.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

heelin on Oklahoma lol


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

The Swagger Soaring Eagle!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Very similar to CM Punks promo at the PPV haha.


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

Please have JR return. This would be the perfect moment to have him to.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Kaval is in that eagle outfit.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Swagger has terrible mic skills.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I bet whoever's underneath the eagle is gonna kick Swagger's ass.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol JR comes out?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Swag said:


> there's 3 HIAC matches....


No there isnt there is 2. check it out mate


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Eagle is the RAW GM. Calling it :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fun fact: The theme that Swagger came out to is the Oklahoma University fight song.

Anyone know what Joey Styles is up to these days?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Haha Swagger FTW!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hollywood Johnson said:


> Swagger has terrible mic skills.


That's putting it generously.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, I feel sorry 4 the people in the front row that got soaked in Swagger's spit when he tried to say "Texas"


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

thefzk said:


> Lol JR comes out?


We can only dream.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Only steers and queers come from Texas Swagger  Heel Cole is making me happy.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

JR's in the Eagle Outfit!!!


Oh wait....


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LMAO Oklahoma now officially hates his ass


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> swagger watched cm punks promo at NOC lmfao!


Please get off of PUNKS cock all your posts in this thread have been about punk jobbing,punks the greatest. shut up and enjoy the show.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

lol. Swagger moved to Texas.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The stars at night shine big and bright


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

this sucks


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

thefzk said:


> Lol JR comes out?


Hope so, hell, I'd settle for Gerald Brisco


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

santino is the hawk


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This guy is annoying.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Fun fact: The theme that Swagger came out to is the Oklahoma University fight song.
> 
> Anyone know what Joey Styles is up to these days?


Editor of WWE.com. Does shoots on NXT episodes every week. Pretty cool shit.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ON YO KNEES!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Anyone know what Joey Styles is up to these days?


He's been running WWE.com for the past 3 years.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

CC91 said:


> who thinks rey mysterio is in that eagle?


Couldn't be
Mysterio could stand straight up in the eagle head


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Fuck off Swagger.

4th fuck off of the night.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Best Swagger promo EVER!!!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Oklahoma sucks! I like the Thunder though.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

30 minutes in. Are we going to get a good match tonight at all?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Edge.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

EDGE???to save us from King Swaggie


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

EDGE FACE TURN!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Edge? Random.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bapetacular said:


> Editor of WWE.com. Does shoots on NXT episodes every week. Pretty cool shit.


(It was an old inside joke from a TNA discussion thread several months ago :lmao)


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Edge getting face pops again...


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh god it's Edge! Hide yo laptops, hide yo PC's.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

EDGE IS ON SMACKDOWN! HE'S A FACE! WWE FANS, FORGET EVERYTHING THAT HAS HAPPENED IN THE PAST SIX MONTHS!! :side:


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

why is edge here :S?

no sense what so ever


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Shame Christian is injured


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge? Well, the tv is back on.

PLEASE SPEAR SWAGGER


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Edge believes the mascot is the GM as well!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i hope edge starts making fun too


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Hope so, hell, I'd settle for Gerald Brisco


I'd settle for the Gobbeldy Gooker if it makes this any better. 

Yes! Edge!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome back, Edge!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Ryder in the eagle costume?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

TheWFEffect said:


> Please get off of PUNKS cock all your posts in this thread have been about punk jobbing,punks the greatest. shut up and enjoy the show.


shut your mouth i said 2 posts you mug


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

damn it just got worse


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

lmfao this hilarious now


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao Edge.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Matt Striker 'See ya Michael' :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Haha this whole segment is awesome


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow edge comes back right when Christian gets hurt


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Edge quoting Orton...STUPID STUPID STUPID!!!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Stupid cape is stupid!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THAT'S HIS EAGLE!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol he punched him in the beak


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Swagger/Edge feud now?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Maffew is watching you.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Edge is just jealous he doesn't have a cape


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge should've Speared Swagger and not the mascot. Damn WWE.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Denver Denver Denver!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

COLE! DEAD BIRD DEAD BIRD DEAD BIRD!!! :lmao


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never seen a man so mad to see a mascot get punched. Hehe nice JR references there as well.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Dead bird is dead!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, is Edge a face now?


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Thwagger Thoring eagle :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Edge hates technology and animals.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Silly Edge, that's not how you become an ornithologist.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Michael Cole was by far the best part of that segment.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

That is not dashing to make fun of the Swagger Soaring Eagle.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

LMAO @ Cole

"dead bird, dead bird, dead bird!!!!"

:lmao


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Dead bird, Dead bird, Dead bird!!

Grisham made a JR reference.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hahahaahahahahahahahahah cole


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

the head almost come off, i bet santino is the eagle


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

J-Coke said:


> Stupid cape is stupid!


'Ma Momma always says stupid is as stupid does'


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ooh told you there's gonna be a Raw invasion.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Another face turn, Edge/ For goodness sakes...


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

hopefully nexus kills big show and cena tonight

give them more cred again


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ace Ventura > Edge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dLrVMRBEs&feature=related


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry but i didn't find the Cole thing funny at all.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Hopefully Punk beats Taker, if not that, hopefully he gives Bearer a GTS.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Edge/Swagger feud? Hmmmmm


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

That was one hell of a shot on the eagle.

Also, what's up with the commentators calling Show by his WCW name? Just seems a bit odd that they keep on repeating it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

this show is great so far


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

dazzy666 said:


> hopefully nexus kills big show and cena tonight
> 
> give them more cred again


Not at all. I hope they get crushed. Gives them more of a chance of winning on Sunday.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Soo if Nexus are touched the wrestler is suspended indefinitely, does this include The Big Show? 

Guess with Jericho out of the frame Edge will be staying on RAW as a face - maybe Cena will actually go heel


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> Another face turn, Edge/ For goodness sakes...



He was getting more cheers than boos as a face so Its the right way to go. He'll be an Orton like face who does whatever he wants. They need more faces anyway so I think Its a good thing.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Why is everything a heel or face turn? Edge is a tweener. That's apparent from Monday, where he wrestled Cena, a face, and attacked the laptop of the GM, who's heel. He just goes after whoever, really.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

So many commercials? Or is it just me..


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Replace Grisham with Matthews and make this 3 man the commentary for all shows. Cole the heel, Matthews the face aruging with Cole all the time and Striker canbe the tweener with knowledge


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

o i get it now, so whenever edge is on smackdown, he has to be a face but when he is on raw, he has to be a heel, wow that's pretty cool actually, we get the best of the both worlds


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Why is this Case 39 preview on loop?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

that was golden ...so is edge face now?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Edge couldnt get any heat anyway so him being face isn't bad.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

thefzk said:


> So many commercials? Or is it just me..


Well they have to make up all the money the lost when NXT ratings started dropping fast.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Finally Edge is starting to get interesting again. These tweener, anti-hero types are much more bearable than the over the type faces we've seen for so long.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

dazzy666 said:


> hopefully nexus kills big show and cena tonight
> 
> give them more cred again


I hope they go away ASAP.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Grooming time baby.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

There is no commercial brakes in Norway, right now we are seeing cm punk enter the ring
So it's not totaly live in the us then?? you're behind with all the commercials? The show is supposed to end in 55mins here in Norway


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*DASHING.*


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

I hope this means Edge is a badass tweener now, like Orton. always been a fan of that gimmick.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

please give Jack Swagger a push and his own stable
"Starting 5" Jack Swagger, a tag team, and a intercontinental/US champion division "Junior" to Swagger's "Senior" Cheerleaders

Letterman jackets, and keep the eagle oh and give them a "red shirt" guy to punk and haze.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

BTW, SD looks great for the first time ever. So glad it's off that horrible ass network.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Lake Superior :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ugh Boring Cody rhodes


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

So what would you rather be, Dashing or Flawless?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

New grooming tips from "Dashing" Cody Rhodes


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dashing! I hope some of ya'll are taking notes.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol ok that was a lil on the ghey side


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Cody is so gay in these promos


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

white residue?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

"Dashing"


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Did that really just happen?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Does Cody Rhodes have a nose ring??? Who does he think he is, 2Pac???


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

DASHING


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Down and up, down and up, down and up :lmao


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

down and up, down and up, down and up. lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm now one step closer to being Dashing


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Shivaki said:


> So what would you rather be, Dashing or Flawless?


Flawlessly Dashing :side:


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I've never seen a DCR promo till now and I wish it would of stayed that way.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

For the first time EVER, I actually WANT Cena to win at Hell in a Cell. This Nexus angle has gotten so stale it's a joke.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Nexus is incredibly boring now...but i see Barrett winning Sunday


----------



## Sycophant (Aug 27, 2010)

Up and down. Up and down. Creepy.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I like the fact that Smackdown logo has gone back to the smashing glass thing, just wish they got the old fist stage back.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok that was the most disgusting grooming tip ever!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So is Cody supposed to be some kind of metrosexual?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

these cody rhodes things are disturbing to watch.

you imagine someone turning there channel wwe smackdown, wow not seen wrestling in a while, and here is this man giving grooming tips


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for that Cody, never knew how to put on Deo before that helpfull tutorial.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Panther said:


> So is Cody supposed to be some kind of metrosexual?


He said real men shave their legs. His character is a legit ****.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Why does Big Show look like he wants to be Rambo?


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Big Show looks like a tit wearing that.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Big Slob look so retarded with that bandanna


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cody likes going up and down, facials, and white residue.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

To be fair Cody, the only thing going up and down tonight will be Michael Cole's right hand as soon as there's a Miz appearance and there will definitely be white residue.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

If Big Show wins, this is gonna suck ass.

I think Nexus should go over clean- 1,2,3. Big Show doesn't need the damn win for crying out loud.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

dazzy666 said:


> these cody rhodes things are disturbing to watch.
> 
> you imagine someone turning there channel wwe smackdown, wow not seen wrestling in a while, and here is this man giving grooming tips


You don't WANT to be *DASHING*?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lol @ Cole reminding Striker he got his ass handed to him by Nexus.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Otunga's punches are fucking terrible.


----------



## Crocop (Jan 7, 2009)

wow, my dad thinks im gay now

I was wearing headphones and streaming smackdown, and i couldnt hear anything, so i didnt know my dad came downstairs and he was watching me watch the Dashing Cody Rhodes segment, and about half way through I realized he was behind me, and I had to explain to him wtf it was and why I was watching it.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Show's do-rag is ridiculous. I prefer him as a face but not when he panders that much.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

That's a pretty cool submission actually.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

why does todd grisham sound strange live?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol i don't believe i can say I've seen that before


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Crocop said:


> wow, my dad thinks im gay now
> 
> I was wearing headphones and streaming smackdown, and i couldnt hear anything, so i didnt know my dad came downstairs and he was watching me watch the Dashing Cody Rhodes segment, and about half way through I realized he was behind me, and I had to explain to him wtf it was and why I was watching it.


:lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Did big show just get gang raped?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm getting sad watching this. The fact that this entire show is about Nexus is basically proof that they're gone on Sunday.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Holy shit 

Nexus ftw


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

♠Chip♠;8900604 said:


> Thanks for that Cody, never knew how to put on Deo before that helpfull tutorial.


There are videos on YouTube that teach you how to clean your mirror


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Squash match.


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

Didn't see that coming.

What did Chimel just say?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cool win by Nexus.

But still dammit 45 mins in and not even a frigging 10 minute match? 6 years ago we were getting 20+ minute main events. Now we can even get a decent 10 minute midcard match?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I never get tired of seeing the 450.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

man cole has been intresting more lately but i feel that they never have any faith in anyone unless lawler or cole are with them these days.

striker wouldnt just wander on raw


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

So Nexus did in one night what SES couldn't do for several months.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol " 1 MORE 450!!!"


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol botchaments


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Did his knee's connect there? :O


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao BOTCH CITY!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

The first time i've seen Gabriel half botch the 450.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

BOTCHAMANIA 151, HAHAHA


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

botchybotch


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Gabriel flopped bad on that one.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Was that a botch?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm getting sad watching this. The fact that this entire show is about Nexus is basically proof that they're gone on Sunday.


That's good, because with the exception of Barrett and Gabriel, they suck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Crocop said:


> wow, my dad thinks im gay now
> 
> I was wearing headphones and streaming smackdown, and i couldnt hear anything, so i didnt know my dad came downstairs and he was watching me watch the Dashing Cody Rhodes segment, and about half way through I realized he was behind me, and I had to explain to him wtf it was and why I was watching it.


LOL.

What did you tell him?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Maybe 450 number 2 was a bad idea...


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

450 Stomp???


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Gabriel is going to break his ribs.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

One of these days Gabriel will cough up blood.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I think it hurts him legit tbh


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Good save by Justin, though. He prevented seriously injuring Show.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

olympiadewash said:


> Otunga's punches are fucking terrible.


His punches? The guy is awful. The sooner he fucks back off to his wife the better.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Fuck off Rey Mysterio!!!

5th fuck off of the night!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Rey resturns!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That hold Nexus put on Big Show looked like they were all scissoring!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

I almost knew he'd both the second one...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> He said real men shave their legs. His character is a legit ****.


Meh. Same thing to me. Any man that owns every season of Sex and the City and calls themselves straight is lying.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope they don't hold that botch against Gabriel/Nexus


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

God this is botchtastic and there have been a fair few mic fails as well rofl


----------



## Crocop (Jan 7, 2009)

Joel said:


> LOL.
> 
> What did you tell him?


i had to explain to him the gimmick of cody rhodes and that it was just pro wrestling

i dont think he believed me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That's good, because with the exception of Barrett and Gabriel, they suck.


There you go.

But the fact that the stable is going to hell means they probably won't have anything meaningful for Barrett to do immediately following.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope Nexus wins on Sunday just so we can continue to hear their theme. 'We are One' is an awesome song.

Was that the first 450 Gabriel has botched since being called up to the main roster?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Shivaki said:


> So Nexus did in one night what SES couldn't do for several months.


They did "break" his hand on time


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Cool win by Nexus.
> 
> But still dammit 45 mins in and not even a frigging 10 minute match? 6 years ago we were getting 20+ minute main events. Now we can even get a decent 10 minute midcard match?


cause no one wants to see 10 minute matches anymore, its all about segments. Hell, even I don't want to see like 4 10 minute matches and a main event. The kind of wrestling you are after isn't the current product.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

They should NEVER try 2 450s in a row. Justin seriously gets hurt just doing one already.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

olympiadewash said:


> Otunga's punches are fucking terrible.


Never mind his punches, the fuckwit can't even tag out properly.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

torriesthebest said:


> I almost knew he'd both the second one...


Can you blame him? Doing a double front flip twice from the top rope? Hurts the ribs. Stupid booking.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dammit I missed the botch. What happened?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

'Rey Mysturrrorr- Rey'.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

I honestly didn't miss Rey while he was gone.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

WHEN ARE WE GOING TO GET A GOOD MATCH?!?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

wonder if any more matches will be added to HITC?


----------



## bruser11 (Jul 24, 2003)

Natsuke said:


> They should NEVER try 2 450s in a row. Justin seriously gets hurt just doing one already.


also does not help thats his 3rd one of the night within 40mins


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

sharkboy22 said:


> Dammit I missed the botch. What happened?


Barrett ordered Gabriel to 450 a 2nd time in a row , so his ribs were still hurting/wind knocked out and he kind of landed on his feet instead


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

I knew Paul Lloyd Jr would botch his 450 splash sooner or later.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Dammit I missed the botch. What happened?


Gabriel hit Show with his knees off the 450, could've caused a serious injury.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

The Rock to come back tonight.



I wish


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

sharkboy22 said:


> Dammit I missed the botch. What happened?


Gabriel went for a second 450 and completely missed the mark. He landed on his feet and basically barrel rolled over Big Show.

Mind you, he did the first one flawless like always and the second one his ribs were hurt, so you can't blame him, but...yeah.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> There you go.
> 
> But the fact that the stable is going to hell means they probably won't have anything meaningful for Barrett to do immediately following.


The whole angle has been used to put him over...it'll be SOMETHING for him to do afterwards


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

So, RAW is going to be in town the 6th of Decemember and they just hyped up a huge NEXUS-esque promo promoting the shit out of them on commercial. Does this mean a NEXUS win Sunday?


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

They aren't disbanding Sunday like some people are saying. I can guarantee that 100%.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a shame Rey has to come back. I enjoyed not seeing him every week. He better put ADR over on PPV.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> There you go.
> 
> But the fact that the stable is going to hell means they probably won't have anything meaningful for Barrett to do immediately following.


He'll probably take a bit of a back seat when Nexus ends, but I think the WWE will still push him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Green Day as the SmackDown theme. fpalm


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

dazzy666 said:


> wonder if any more matches will be added to HITC?


Well so far we've got Kane/Taker, Orton/Sheamus, Miz/Bryan/Morrison, Cena/Barrett and the Diva's title match. I guess they'll add another match at random, but I wouldn't be surprised if they kept it as that, especially if Miz is cashing in on Orton.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Green Day as the SmackDown theme. fpalm


We're just going to steal all our theme music from N.H.L. 2010.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> He'll probably take a bit of a back seat when Nexus ends, but I think the WWE will still push him.


Sure they'll push him, but I don't see him doing anything as big as this angle following the group's end. I'm just waiting until he gets the WWE Championship.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Even if Big show just got injured by that botch they better not hold is against Nexus or Gabriel , its not his fault they demanded he do that while freshly hurt and wind knocked out....


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Show looks legit hurt :S


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

Nexus is seriously getting annoying. Unfortunately, Barrett's gonna win at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

all this stuff has happened and the first hour is not even over yet lol


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Green Day as the SmackDown theme. fpalm


Green Day > Nickelback :agree:

Also, genital warts > Nickelback :lmao


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> I hope Nexus wins on Sunday just so we can continue to hear their theme. 'We are One' is an awesome song.
> 
> Was that the first 450 Gabriel has botched since being called up to the main roster?


i was hoping the same thing, probably the number one reason i like the nexus lol,


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The latest Kane vs Undertaker feud summarised:

"BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER."


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

no wrestling at all is there lol?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

It's kinda weird that everyone seems to suddenly believe that everyone who sells is legit hurt.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> Green Day > Nickelback :agree:
> 
> Also, genital warts > Nickelback :lmao


lol I can't double rep you for that comment!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

For the record, Bearer is amazing on the mic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

pretty epic vid


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> It's a shame Rey has to come back. I enjoyed not seeing him every week. He better put ADR over on PPV.


This.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

OHHHHHHH YESSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Joel said:


> The latest Kane vs Undertaker feud summarised:
> 
> "BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER. BIG BROTHER."


:lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Green Day > Nickelback :agree:
> 
> Also, genital warts > Nickelback :lmao


I was gonna say, that's like comparing gonnorhea to syphilis.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It's kinda weird that everyone seems to suddenly believe that everyone who sells is legit hurt.


No shit. Gabriel lands on his knees and elbows more than anything so I doubt his ribs get that banged up.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> It's a shame Rey has to come back. I enjoyed not seeing him every week. He better put ADR over on PPV.


What are you gonna do if he doesn't, keep bitching and moaning???

Rey is not a booker, he has no choice on if he beats a guy or not.

Plus, he already put over ADR.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

GTS Paul Bearer!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It's kinda weird that everyone seems to suddenly believe that everyone who sells is legit hurt.


To be honest, looking at that 450, the knees did connect with Show's ribs. Hence he could be legit hurt. Admittedly, Gabriel did land on his feet first to take a lot of pressure away from the knees but that much energy on a small focal point could potentially be devestating.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It's kinda weird that everyone seems to suddenly believe that everyone who sells is legit hurt.


The way Gabriel landed on him, it's possible that he is really hurt

EDIt: NVM he landed on the mat, i thought he landed on his ribs


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

as many promos as they have shown for the kane/undertaker match, this match better be the best match in the history of the world


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> I knew Paul Lloyd Jr would botch his 450 splash sooner or later.


why do you always write the wrestlers real name you wanker?

its not cool?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

pretty awesome promo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Punk is the fucking man! Unfortunately Mr. McCool will win this one most likely.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh well looks like it's time for Punk to get squashed.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

You're kidding? A promo and then more adverts whilst Punk is walking to the ring? God i'd forgotten how annoying it was watching this stuff live from the US, too many bloody adverts. WWE should be on the BBC.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I was impressed by that video package.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

no matter how many times I see Paul back I mark like a 12 year old girl seeing Hardy leap off something


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone got a stream..?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> To be honest, looking at that 450, the knees did connect with Show's ribs. Hence he could be legit hurt. Admittedly, Gabriel did land on his feet first to take a lot of pressure away from the knees but that much energy on a small focal point could potentially be devestating.


Yeah, I was referring to all the comments about making him do a second 450 when he's already winded and shit. You know, because instead of just bouncing up, he holds the ribs slightly.

Either people are simple, or kayfabe's back and I didn't get the memo.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

cutting off punks entrance 

wwe do make awesome vid packages, member this years hbk and taker one it was amazing


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Ugh well looks like it's time for Punk to get squashed.




Yeah,whatever.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Anyone got a stream..?


www.google.com


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> no matter how many times I see Paul back I mark like a 12 year old girl seeing Hardy leap off something


The only thing Hardy is leaping off these days is the top of the stairs in the 12 step program.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Holy Shit it's Matt.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

it'd be nice to see punk and taker go 15 minutes


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> why do you always write the wrestlers real name you wanker?
> 
> its not cool?


So, who do you think will win next match; Phillip Jack Brooks or Mark Callaway??


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> Anyone got a stream..?


http://www.justin.tv/c/aaasey786v5


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> Anyone got a stream..?


Check PM's.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> cutting off punks entrance
> 
> wwe do make awesome vid packages, member this years hbk and taker one it was amazing







Nothing to do with tonight's smackdown but a damn good video package.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Old School gong too. Holy fuck.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

fuck this sucks, usually i fast forward undertaker's entrance since i download the torrent, but its live tonight! FUCk gotta waste 10 minutes on my life watching this crap


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Anything with the U.S. title tonight? I guess not...........


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

can punk please look strong in this. We know he's not beating taker tonight, but at least let him look strong.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Old School gong too. Holy fuck.


He always comes out to this theme.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Good memories seing this entrance : )


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Punk vs. Taker now? Fuck don't tell me Cena is going to end the show.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a feeling this will be a glorified squash.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Undertakers Entrance actually scares me now that Paul Bearer is there.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Can I put credits on Vbookie to bet that there will be another commercial before the match starts?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Well its obviously who's going to win..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So good to see Undertaker make his entrance with Paul Bearer again.

Punk jobbing is not cool, however.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I hope Punk sticks to growing his hair out and not get any haircuts at all till he does. Baldness or buzz cuts do not suit him one bit.

And it's great to see Bearer back with Taker again.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i'm glad to see paul back, but damn that is one ugly bastard lol


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

New entrance video for Taker!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

olympiadewash said:


> Anything with the U.S. title tonight? I guess not...........


Why would there be, it's a Raw title. Maybe a mention during the HIAC promo segment near the end of the show.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmm adding paul bearer to the entrance makes the longest entrance ever..well longer.. just what we need LOL


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Paul's returned to his throne.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Striker said:


> He always comes out to this theme.


The 2 gongs before the theme, was different to the usual gong.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

wow new titantron just the undertakers symbol brings back ministry memories.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

come on punk


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yeah, I was referring to all the comments about making him do a second 450 when he's already winded and shit. You know, because instead of just bouncing up, he holds the ribs slightly.
> 
> Either people are simple, or kayfabe's back and I didn't get the memo.


That's not kayfabe. There's nothing you can do that's not going to hurt landing on another man flat after doing a double front flip. Really stupid booking safety wise for both men to have Gabriel 450 twice.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow.

Seeing Paul Bearer leading UT to the ring w/ that urn just gives it an ol' school feeling.

I like it myself.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

It's still real to Striker damnit.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Striker going deep into kayfabe history.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> The 2 gongs before the theme, was different to the usual gong.


Interesting, I must not have noticed.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Why would there be, it's a Raw title. Maybe a mention during the HIAC promo segment near the end of the show.


Well, I think most RAW guys are there and most of this show has been all RAW


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Punk might get squashed tonight the way the announcers are talking


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

This match is already great just from looking at Bearers facial expressions.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

olympiadewash said:


> Anything with the U.S. title tonight? I guess not...........


Nope, Danielson is working an indy date tonight. I'm sure Miz will be out at some point though.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Undertaker can still get it. Yes sir!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"Undertaker gettin' busy!"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

First SD vintage in a while!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Total Package said:


> That's not kayfabe. There's nothing you can do that's not going to hurt landing on another man flat after doing a double front flip. Really stupid booking safety wise for both men to have Gabriel 450 twice.


Except he doesn't land flat, he lands on his knees and elbows. It's exactly the same as RVD selling the impact of his frog splashes.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bearer's facial expressions are brilliant.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> Nope, Danielson is working an indy date tonight. I'm sure Miz will be out at some point though.


Really? I thought his last indy show was last weekend!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Of course it's fucking fiction Cole. :lmao


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Am I the only one thinking Bearer's red tie may point to a betrayal at HIAC? He always wore red when he managed Kane in the past and this may be a foreshadowing of that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HOGAN LEG DROP!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Squashed.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ Striker!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

And hide your husband too!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this match needed more up close bearer shots.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hide ya kids, hide ya wife!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ROFL. BEDROOM INTRUDER.
MATT STRIKER IS THE BEDROOM INTRUDER.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

THNC said:


> Yeah,whatever.


Looks like i was right.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

oiiperjhperjhrejphjr

lollllllll strike


Hide your wife Hide Kids and Hide your husband cause Undertakers raping everyone up in here


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

You kidding me...


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

Taker's busting out his version of the 5 moves of doom....


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol awesome, an Antoine Dodson reference


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

cm job.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

"Hide you wife, the Undertakers back" :fpalm


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for playing, Punk.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Awfully depressing for Punk


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CM Punk = buried


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmao hide ur wifes hide ur kids and hide ur husbands cause the rapins everybody out hereeee!!!!!!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Total squash.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Antoine Dodson reference by Striker. :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Taker wins

Shocker


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

HIDE YOUR WIFE, HIDE YOUR KIDS! Marked like shit for that.

Punk really, REALLY, needs a feud.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Aaaaand BURIED.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome finish.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Michelle McCool pulling some strings in the back I guess.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

I was hoping Matt Striker would have said "Hide yo kids, hide yo wife, hide yo husband, because everybody is getting raped out here!"


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you know what's in the urn...<_<..>_>.. muffins


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

CM Punk knows how to get buried.....in style!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

punk should of got swaggers promo time, and swagger should of jobbed to taker


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Now that's how you book a former 3 time World Champ. lulz.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

You think they'll explain how Bearer got out of that cement block?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> you know what's in the urn...<_<..>_>.. muffins


:lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Michelle McCool pulling some strings in the back I guess.


:hmm:


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Punk marks are crybabies.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

by any chance can it be something epic happen??


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

El Chihuahua is back


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> CM Punk = buried


Buried? He fucking put cement on his feet and threw him in the river.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Xander45 said:


> You think they'll explain how Bearer got out of that cement block?


they all ready did


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Michelle McCool pulling some strings in the back I guess.


nice..:shocked:


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> you know what's in the urn...<_<..>_>.. muffins


I like muffins


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

There's been plenty of botches tonight, whats the chances of ADR stalling his fancy car?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

dazzy666 said:


> punk should of got swaggers promo time, and swagger should of jobbed to taker


Punk should of got Swagger's promo time, Mcintyre should of jobbed to Taker and Swagger shouldn't have even been acknowledged as part of the show, if I were booking it.

They need to do something with Punk. It's getting sickening, he's completely stuck in Jericho's role.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Jericho's DVD is smexy.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Xander45 said:


> You think they'll explain how Bearer got out of that cement block?


That never happened and the Dudleys never existed...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

What is more likely?/Which do you prefer?

1) Taker beats Kane at HIAC, then Kane retires Taker at Survivor Series on the 20th anniversary of Taker's debut.

2) Taker wins the title and holds it all the way until WrestleMania, where he finally loses, and retires for good.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Punk should of got Swagger's promo time, Mcintyre should of jobbed to Taker and Swagger shouldn't have even been acknowledged as part of the show, if I were booking it.
> 
> They need to do something with Punk. It's getting sickening, he's completely stuck in Jericho's role.


Stone Cold's pulling strings to keep Punk buried. He doesn't like StrightEdge.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Im baffled barely hardly any star power on smackdown yet cm punk is lost in the shuffle going nowhere, oh and also what an event filled hour we've seen nexus 3 times and other stuff! ain't this much shit happen in 1 hour for years! real attitude era style feel to the episode a few weeks content of nexus put into 1 show.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> You think they'll explain how Bearer got out of that cement block?


The Dudley Boys main evented that night. What cement?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> they all ready did


What? Did i miss something?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

sesshomaru said:


> Stone Cold's pulling strings to keep Punk buried. He doesn't like StrightEdge.


Oh, alright. Well in that case, fuck Punk.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy fuck, watching an American stream, is the General Hornswaggles dad?


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

CM Punk squashed?

I blame Vince/HHH/McCool/Tony Atlas/HBK/whoever it's popular to bash nowadays/whoever the dirt sheets say


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> you know what's in the urn...<_<..>_>.. muffins




Muffins saved Tuesday night from being a complete dud, so they probably did save Undertaker's powers too.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

♠Chip♠;8900650 said:


> 450 Stomp???


LMAO 



Pyro™;8900857 said:


> Punk should of got Swagger's promo time, Mcintyre should of jobbed to Taker and Swagger shouldn't have even been acknowledged as part of the show, if I were booking it.
> 
> *They need to do something with Punk. It's getting sickening, he's completely stuck in Jericho's role.*


I wouldn't even call as that to be honest, atleast Jericho balanced his wins and losses out time to time, like he can lose to someone like R-Truth one night and wins the World Heavyweight title next week from the Undertaker. 

CM Punk just keep losing every week and wins once a month by pinning a jobber as it seems.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Punk fanboys on here are ridiculous. The guy could lose 100 matches in a row and still be one of the top 3 heels in the company. Taker had to beat somebody credible tonight and every other main eventer has something else going on. How hard is that to understand?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Sky sports really need to get this timing malarky better :fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ALBERTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Final Boss said:


> CM Punk squashed?
> 
> I blame Vince/HHH/McCool/Tony Atlas/HBK/whoever it's popular to bash nowadays/whoever the dirt sheets say


its obviously the Don Corleone of WWE, Cowboy Bob.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

FINALLY! Please save SD Alberto!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Albertooooooooooooo Del Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> you know what's in the urn...<_<..>_>.. muffins


It's the stump that was burned to signify the death of English cricket. Oh wait, different urn :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Enforcer said:


> The Punk fanboys on here are ridiculous. The guy could lose 100 matches in a row and still be one of the top 3 heels in the company. Taker had to beat somebody credible tonight and every other main eventer has something else going on. How hard is that to understand?


Not very hard. I'm a Punk fanboy and I'm not complaining. He's in a slump but he'll eventually have something better going for him. Everyone here is impatient when it comes to their favorites.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Goddamn that's a nice car.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LMAO

DEL RIO HAS DEAD HEAT!!!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

some one wanna translate what the ring announcer said?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIO!!!!!



The Enforcer said:


> The Punk fanboys on here are ridiculous. The guy could lose 100 matches in a row and still be one of the top 3 heels in the company. Taker had to beat somebody credible tonight and every other main eventer has something else going on. How hard is that to understand?


We ALL understand that, but it doesn't change the fact that Punk deserves better than to be everybody's bitch.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Punk should of got Swagger's promo time, Mcintyre should of jobbed to Taker and Swagger shouldn't have even been acknowledged as part of the show, if I were booking it.
> 
> They need to do something with Punk. It's getting sickening, he's completely stuck in Jericho's role.


Jericho's role? He was in The Brooklyn Brawler's role tonight.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dead crowd.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought they were going to fight

Whayt happened to the wrestling tonight? :/


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

what has happened on smackdown so far?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ADR has legit heat.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

sickofcena said:


> what has happened on smackdown so far?


Commercials.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

jealous of money lol


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIO!!!!!


Indeed!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, ADRs push was nice while it lasted.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I bet it's not really Rey


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Fucking Lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That's epic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Am I the only one who completely expected this?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

bwahahahahha

I think I like this Del Rio guy


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Argh, fuck off Del Rio. 

6th.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

LMFAO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Careful Cole, you don't want the Miz getting jealous.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao

Poor dog's terrified though.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected] Mysterio!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, I'm a big Rey fan, but that's hilarious!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

That dog looks scared to death.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Shivaki said:


> Well, ADRs push was nice while it lasted.


Fuck no. I assure you that this guy is next in line for a Sheamus/Swagger push.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

HAHA I KNEW IT!!!!

i'm 2 for 2 tonight

I think Mysterio will really come tho


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmao feel trolled


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Is Mongo there?!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome. ADR is hilarious. Rey is definetely still going to make an appearance though.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*dies* Oh no he didn't LOL


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Did rey get taller?


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Bahaha Matt Striker just made a Juniors Division reference. God I remember that shit they used to show on Smackdown.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

poor dog


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome back rey!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

HIS LITTLE CHIHUAHUA!


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

it's got a fucking brace on it's leg lmfao


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

LMAO

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd laugh if that dog jumped out of his hands and ran off.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Animal cruelty! Be careful Alberto!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ADR would get MASSIVE heat in Arizona. Maybe some trash thrown in the ring too.


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

XD

THAT IS EPIC.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Poor Rey Mysterio.

Poor dog as well lol


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I would mark if he put the cross armbreaker on the little dog.

Is that wrong? :lmao


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

"what if the dog gets excited?" - grisham lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay.

THIS IS HILARIOUS.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

That poor dog looks terrified


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao Rey Mysterio has shrunken


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Live tv could this dog unrinate on del rio!?!


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

booyaka booyaka 3 foot 9


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The dog was taller than Rey is.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Panther said:


> ADR would get MASSIVE heat in Arizona. Maybe some trash thrown in the ring too.


San Diego as well, I went to a RAW in San Diego and you would've thought it was Stone Cold coming out when Rey's music hit.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

The ring announcer has an ankle grabbing gimmick.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't mind ADR, but I didn't find that terribly funny. Must be just me.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I felt so sorry for the way Del Rio held that dog.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

run ricardo, run!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i forgot rey was even gone.

man it was nice,


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

'Apparently the wrist is back to good'.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

He "Fractured his wrist" not 5 weeks ago but he can still do that?


FUCK OFF


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Ring announcers are expendable? Tell that to Daniel Bryan, Cole


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ricardo!!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"He's a Ring Announcer, he's expendable!" - Cole

LMAO


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

For a PG show that beatdown was a little brutal.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

kersed said:


> San Diego as well, I went to a RAW in San Diego and you would've thought it was Stone Cold coming out when Rey's music hit.


I don't mean pops. I mean heat. I was making an Arizona joke. :side:


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

is cole a proper heel now the only face he cheers is cena lol

o and the so cold snake that has the wwe title


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Striker said:


> I don't mind ADR, but I didn't find that terribly funny. Must be just me.


Odd. I thought you would've especially found that funny given how much you seem to laugh at other going ons during shows.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

It's bad that the longest match of the night is the Diva's match.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

FUCK OFF ad breaks :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The dog sold better than Mysterio


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Panther said:


> I don't mean pops. I mean heat. I was making an Arizona joke. :side:


Oh lol, my bad.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't be the only one that was hoping the dog would bust out a red rocket on live TV right?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Dear Playstation,

Stop ripping off Nintendo.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

I wonder who's dog that actually was. Porbably one of the divas dogs.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

olympiadewash said:


> I wonder who's dog that actually was. Porbably one of the divas dogs.


No, it was Rey Mysterio. :side:


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena to Squash Kane will round off a shit show.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

my prediction is that tonights ending will be kane and nexus beating on cena and then taker appears!

cena and taker clear the ring of the 6 men! maybe throw big show running out to


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ORTON!!!!!


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

uhhh, random Orton appearance?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

woot woot randy!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

RKO!!

*Prepares for haters*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Man too many Raw guys on SD


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> It's bad that the longest match of the night is the Diva's match.


I would not called that a match. It had Hornswoggle in it. The only real match was only Punk/Undertaker.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh great, Randy Orton is here...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pyro is marking hard right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughh, Orton. Tv off.



> Pyro is marking hard right now.


Don't bullshit around.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Who's his opponent? 

Random Smackdown heel?

Edit: Yeah kinda!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

This is supposed to be Smackdown!

Fuck off Orton. fpalm 

7th.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

FUCK THIS! 

the only wrestler in the wwe id like to see get future endevored!

raw v2.0 in force tonight


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

so is edge face?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Orton sucks


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Is it Monday Night already?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The WWE champ is here!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is the crowd on mute?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Wonder who will win this match?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn the crowd went DEAD :lmao


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah, this is "Piss off the IWC" day. First, CM Punk getting squashed, now Cody Rhodes apparently.


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

Orton vs Rhodes? 

This could be...interesting


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Lmfao, dead reaction for the Dashing one.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Panther said:


> Dear Playstation,
> 
> Stop ripping off Nintendo.


Move was created in 2004....before the Wii.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Noooooo make him look good before burying him and McIntyre.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Odd. I thought you would've especially found that funny given how much you see to laugh at other going ons during shows.


What can I say, I like to laugh. Keeps things positive.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Rhodes has really cut down on the babygel since his Legacy days.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

khali has passed out from a sleeper hold from Dolph Ziggler. I doubt he has any credibility left going in against Shamaus anyways.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Cody Rhodes losing to Randy Orton will not be dashing, at all.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Panther said:


> Dear Playstation,
> 
> Stop ripping off Nintendo.


Off-topic, but you're an idiot if you think the Move is somehow a "ripoff". Sony introduced motion gaming back in 2003 and the Move was in development before the Wii's release. It's also about 100 times more precise, has depth, 1:1 movement, basically what motion gaming should really be like. Do your research.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

hopefully Orton will squash the boring one


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Legacy disbanded at Wrestemania? STFH Grisham. Who are you, Cole? Make up facts


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh haha. First "voices in head" reference I've heard.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

after codys gay promo that i bashed tonight 

now i find myself cheering him on 

lol @ me


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

BOth the Dashing & Chosen one will get RKO'd tonight


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

buried


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

another RKO coming up.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol buried


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*FELLA.*


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

haha cody destroyed!!!!!!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Sheamus looks paler than usual. Maybe it's the blue. lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The red hand thing is stupid.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

If I bought a ticket for tonight, I'd be really pissed off


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Mcintyre sold that RKO like SHIT! I'm suprised Orton didn't go Kofi Kingston on his ass. Oh, yeah, Where is Kofi at anyways?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

sheamus came right out of the ring, he was probably blending with it.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow this match was short. Vintage Orton.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Striker said:


> What can I say, I like to laugh. Keeps things positive.


Good attitude to have. Personally, I have a hard time laughing at WWE because there's only a few people I care about in the company and virtually all of them have nothing going on.



> hopefully Orton will squash the boring one


Is it even physically possible for him to squash himself?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Finally, Sheamus gets the upper hand

SO i guess that means Orton wins


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is Sheamus wearing body make cause damn he's ghost!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank God for Sheamus :lmao


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sheamus = Everybody's Favorite Ginger.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WOOT the Red hand has finally come to the WWE!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Creative team. So vince what do you want to do on the debut of smackdown 

Vince.I know bury every smackdown superstar using RAW stars

Creative team. We love it


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

ORTON IS TAKEN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!! IS THIS POSSIBLE?!!?!?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Any match gonna get announced tonight


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

dazzy666 said:


> *after codys gay promo that i bashed tonight*
> 
> now i find myself cheering him on
> 
> lol @ me


You could easily read that line wrong. Really wrong!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

HOLY SHIT SHEAMUS HAS A LOBSTER HAND!


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

this green day shit has to go


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

laurennnx34 said:


> Sheamus = Everybody's Favorite Ginger.


He has no soul.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lmao @ McIntyre's face after the RKO :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

new green day as the theme, 
its gonna piss me off to no end.
just think it was a terrible choice
and doesnt it wrestlers beating
eachother up


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

sheamus made me smile for the first time during this broadcast


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Raw Invasion had made this episode of Smackdown really suck!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

I know its old...but DAMN Sheamus is the whitest human ever


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

What better way to show off Smackdown on a new network by having every superstar you will only see on Raw?


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> HOLY SHIT SHEAMUS HAS A LOBSTER HAND!


:lmao


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm sure Legendary sucks but it's cool to see Shaman's Harvest getting some more love from the WWE. Truly a great underrated band.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

I want a fucking Kofi match. Why put him in the tv promos if you aren't going to even give him a match on the cable debut?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

"Buried" my ass! That "RKO" barely scratched McIntyre; it was just like he had some particularly bad medicine.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Good attitude to have. Personally, I have a hard time laughing at WWE because there's only a few people I care about in the company and virtually all of them have nothing going on.


We like a lot of the same people so I know exactly what you mean. But personally I'm just happy to see everyone out there doing their thing every week.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Lobster head possesses the power of lobster hand now.


----------



## Mr. Jericho (Jun 30, 2008)

Quick question: Is this a one off live show or is SmackDown! fully live now?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mr. Jericho said:


> Quick question: Is this a one off live show or is SmackDown! fully live now?


One off


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Joel said:


> You could easily read that line wrong. Really wrong!


LMFAO!

:gun: to myself


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone else feel like Sheamus saved a pretty dismal show so far? He's gotta keep the fiery red hand.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Striker said:


> We like a lot of the same people so I know exactly what you mean. But personally I'm just happy to see everyone out there doing their thing every week.


I wish I could be like that. I'm not happy unless everyone I mark for becomes world champion. ~_~


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Fable 3 already? Geesh. It's only been 2 years.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Hasn't been a very good show but this show at least proves you could have the whole roster into both Raw and Smackdown and the brand split doesn't have to exist forever. It's not like 2 rosters makes things any better.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> I want a fucking Kofi match. Why put him in the tv promos if you aren't going to even give him a match on the cable debut?


He got the Superstars treatment this week, winning by DQ after Swagger refused to release the ankle lock when he grabbed the bottom rope. Im guessing it was taped the week before though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™;8901067 said:


> I wish I could be like that. I'm not happy unless everyone I mark for becomes world champion. ~_~


you're never happy, you need a hug.....an alberto del rio hug


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

If Sheamus throws his Lobster Hand to claim the Kingdom, let's fucking cook it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This is RAW or Smackdown cause I can't tell the difference.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> you're never happy, you need a hug.....an alberto del rio hug


What I really need is an Alex Riley world title reign, but I guess I'll have to settle for the alternative. :argh:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

was that benoit?


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

this is cool and im real glad they do this but do we have to see it every show.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

CM Punk doesn't hate everyone after all lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Flair sighting! And Hogan!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I wish I could be like that. I'm not happy unless everyone I mark for becomes world champion. ~_~


It's a good thing I don't feel that way. _I_ used to mark for Hardcore Holly fpalm :lmao


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Triple H!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

What's with the damn billy goat sounding mother fucker singing in this make a wish promo?


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Just wanted to mention, in case people don't know, that Sheamus's "Fiery Red Hand" gimmick is not new. He did it throughout his time in FCW and I've heard that he also did it when he wrestled in the United Kingdom.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AUGUST 30th! I marked.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> He got the Superstars treatment this week, winning by DQ after Swagger refused to release the ankle lock when he grabbed the bottom rope. Im guessing it was taped the week before though.


Damn, i missed Superstars. That is fucked up that he was left off Smackdown and its even more fucked up that Swagger didn't get a match tonight, instead a shitty promo.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Very cool"make-a-wish"vid!.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Had Layla been in the WWE when I made my wish, I would've definitely asked to meet her!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I've always admired the WWE for their long and visible partnership with the Make a Wish Foundation.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Hasn't been a very good show but this show at least proves you could have the whole roster into both Raw and Smackdown and the brand split doesn't have to exist forever. It's not like 2 rosters makes things any better.


yeah and shoving all the talent in one show doesn't make it better ether

in fact they have less time for every thing cause every one has to be accommodated


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Cena has done a crazy amount of those, i remember reading somewhere that he's "granted more wishes" than anyone else in the history of the charity.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Last time we see LITTLE BROTHER with the World title on TV.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

thealphacolt said:


> Just wanted to mention, in case people don't know, that Sheamus's "Fiery Red Hand" gimmick is not new. He did it throughout his time in FCW and I've heard that he also did it when he wrestled in the United Kingdom.


Does this mean he's gonna wear the stupid red thing all the time now? haha


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

macho man,razor,hogan,flair,hart,rock and Harcore holly sighting.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Is their an over-run tonight? - like Raw?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

peepoholic said:


> It's a good thing I don't feel that way. _I_ used to mark for Hardcore Holly fpalm :lmao


Well, yeah but that's in the past. Now you can make sensible choices based on your preferences instead of just going "hey, that guy looks cool. I like him". 

:side:


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

kersed said:


> He has no soul.


At least he doesn't RKO grandmothers.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Are you fucking kidding me, more ads!!!!!!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

kanes on special designs haha

they expect long term fans to forget his past? 
he has jobbed to the stars as much as iron mike sharpe jobbed to midcarders


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

ANOTHER COMMERCIAL BREAK? this is getting annoying.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kane has to win to keep the credibility of the SD title. I forsee interference.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Finally, end this shitty raw show already.
Hope HIAC deliver's cause this been utterly shit. And weeee, another fucking commercial break. I'm fucking going to kill my computer soon....


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Sheamus is the other White Meat.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Sheamus is the other White Meat.


Topped off with fresh carrots.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> What I really need is an Alex Riley world title reign, but I guess I'll have to settle for the alternative. :argh:


Don't let ADR near your ear. Trust me. Just don't. Not in a Tyson way or anything though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, yeah but that's in the past. Now you can make sensible choices based on your preferences instead of just going "hey, that guy looks cool. I like him".
> 
> :side:


Like morrison8*D


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

perro said:


> yeah and shoving all the talent in one show doesn't make it better ether
> 
> in fact they have less time for every thing cause every one has to be accommodated


Well there's no winning either way but they couldn't do these interbrand super show things every week if they did. If we just gave it a chance I think it could change for the better.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Panther said:


> Don't let ADR near your ear. Trust me. Just don't. Not in a Tyson way or anything though.


I hadn't really planned on it. :side:


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Sheamus is the other White Meat.


I thought Jeff Dunham was the other white meat???


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CommercialDown!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Halo Reach ad, only good thing today :cuss:


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a question. Everyone on Sunday's Hell in a Cell card is on the show tonight except John Morrison, The Miz, and Daniel Bryan, who are fighting for the U.S. Title on Sunday. What gives?


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, yeah but that's in the past. Now you can make sensible choices based on your preferences instead of just going "hey, that guy looks cool. I like him".
> 
> :side:


This is so true. I used to mark for New Age Outlaws and X-Pac....ugh


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

What happened with Rey and ADR?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Rey almost got him in the 619, Ricardo Rodriguez grabbed Rey's leg, Alberto got out of the ring and Ricardo got it instead.



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Like morrison8*D


I'd love to know who actually thinks Morrison looks cool. He looks like Liberace's stunt double.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

RKO the face of the company alright. lol


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Does this mean he's gonna wear the stupid red thing all the time now? haha


Knowing WWE? Probably :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

kersed said:


> This is so true. I used to mark for New Age Outlaws and X-Pac....ugh


I still mark for X-Pac...8*D


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

So I guess Vince was positive no one wanted to see at least one solid wrestling match on a wrestling's show new network debut...


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope that people see why having split brands is the correct choice after tonight's show. Too much talent and not enough TV time for everybody. This show was been centered around RAW waaaaay too much.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> What happened with Rey and ADR?


Rey beat up the special ring announcer guy. Boring stuff.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I'd love to know who actually thinks Morrison looks cool. He looks like Liberace's stunt double.


Soccer moms.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> *I'd love to know who actually thinks Morrison looks cool*. He looks like Liberace's stunt double.


women and children of course.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

"I had the opportunity to speak to.... earlier today" may just be the phrase I hate the most in WWE.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I say just let Taker fight Cena at a PPV other than WM so he can't possibly end the streak. Jericho seems like a lost cause right now


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Well there's no winning either way but they couldn't do these interbrand super show things every week if they did. If we just gave it a chance I think it could change for the better.


n o thanks i like the mid card having room to breath


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

JEEEEEOHNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

thealphacolt said:


> I have a question. Everyone on Sunday's Hell in a Cell card is on the show tonight except John Morrison, The Miz, and Daniel Bryan, who are fighting for the U.S. Title on Sunday. What gives?


Apperntly Bryan has an indy date tonight. Without him there's no point featuring the other 2.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Caesar TKoW said:


> "I had the opportunity to speak to.... earlier today" may just be the phrase I hate the most in WWE.


More than "Longest running weekly episodic TV show in history"?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A DROPKICK! A DROPKICK! A DROPKICK FROM KANE!

Oh wait, that only works for Cena.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

100 bucks say The Nexus will attack Cena after the match or during in a non Lumberjack way.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I've really enjoyed watching Kane the last few months, has done well with the title.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If you've never seen commercials before you'll see how they try to convince you to buy a product.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The socks that lurk outside?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> women and children of course.


God don't pretty boys piss you off so much. They deserve a good ass beating.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

More adverts, goddamnit.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Another commercial? Wow.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Like General Petraeus joining the Infidels


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

Why is everyone's titantron just their logos now?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Seriously.....what is up with all these damn commercials?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Another commercial?

-_-


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

anyone have the total time of the commercials during this smackdown?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

FUCK OFF FUCK OFF FUCK OFF FUCK OFF FUCK OFF


I dont often swear but when im pissed off at 2.50 in the morning watching commercials I do


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Panther said:


> 100 bucks say The Nexus will attack Cena after the match or during in a non Lumberjack way.


I would take that bet but it would be practically _giving_ the money away


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

man if this is the way smackdown is now with all these ad breaks i might just wait and download to watch it, these ads are worse than raw


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> God don't pretty boys piss you off so much. They deserve a good ass beating.


so you're ugly or something? Cody can help yah out with that


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i was thinking about the video package they showed of cena vs gabriel last week on raw in class, and i heard coles voice saying "DROPKICK BY CENA!! DROPKICK BY CENA!!" and damn near burst out laughing.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Bet you the show either ends with:

Kane & Nexus standing tall over Cena and Taker.
OR
Cena is helped by Taker to sending Kane & Nexus away from the ring.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

I can't possible understand how u americans can watch tv on a daily basis with all theese commercial brakes, ffs.
In norway it's about 10mins in 2 or 3 commercial brakes an hour. This is just sick..


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

This is what happens when they get rid of the vault. They use the time they would do showing an old match, to show you some more adverts.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

So it's obvious that RAW took over part of Smackdown for tonight to help build for HIAC since there was only two weeks and so far this has been showing why brand splits are so useful.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Apperntly Bryan has an indy date tonight. Without him there's no point featuring the other 2.


That makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Beelzebubs said:


> More than "Longest running weekly episodic TV show in history"?


At least you don't here that on Smackdown. We hear the one I said EVERY FUCKING MATCH.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> God don't pretty boys piss you off so much. They deserve a good ass beating.


Well to be honest he did bedazzle his abs and you know how much women and children love Twilight.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

lahabe said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> I can't possible understand how u americans can watch tv on a daily basis with all theese commercial brakes, ffs.
> In norway it's about 10mins in 2 or 3 commercial brakes an hour. This is just sick..


Commercials are a large part of the reason why I don't watch television. Besides wrestling, which probably gets the worst of it.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

man i been so dissapointed in this episode of smackdown


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Panther said:


> 100 bucks say The Nexus will attack Cena after the match or during in a non Lumberjack way.


Nobody would take that bet.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Commercials are a large part of the reason why I don't watch television. Besides wrestling, which probably gets the worst of it.


you might hate it but WWE gets money off that kind of stuff.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane still has the best punch in the business.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The people watching SD on YouTube tonight are only going to have about 45 minutes of show to catch up on. They had better not cut to another commerical in the last 8 minutes.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

lahabe said:


> I can't possible understand how u americans can watch tv on a daily basis with all theese commercial brakes, ffs.
> In norway it's about 10mins in 2 or 3 commercial brakes an hour. This is just sick..


I'd love that. I don't watch tv here in the US because of commercials. I watch football here and wrestling.. then news channels, but theres enough of them you can just flip during commercials.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Should of watched it on DVR, skipping commericals is needed for shows like this.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Apparently my Sky box is bored too. It just came up "Your SKY box is about to go into standby"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Disqualification on Cena?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I was reading some chick's Facebook status that says "IT'S T-SHIRT TIMMMME!" literally JUST as cole said "IT'S AA TIME!"

By the way, what the fuck is t-shirt time?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well that was an awful end


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Todd Grisham actually put a bit of passion into that there, i was expecting another "and they're going at it" moment.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Cena running away


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Pyro, Alex blew his chances when he decided to botch every week like an asshole. He'll forever be Daniel Bryan's Tapping-boy, sorry to say.

He had potential and now he's Diet-Miz. It's all downhill from here.

and I say that as a fan of his prevous work.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Kane & JR vs Undertaker & Paul Bearer.

I'm calling it.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

[email protected] the guy in the favre jersey


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

loooool at that fan who just got knocked over


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Random idiot fan getting knocked on his ass. :lmao


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL he knocked the fan down.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

haha that fan took a digger after gloating.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

The Striker said:


> I was reading some chick's Facebook status that says "IT'S T-SHIRT TIMMMME!" literally JUST as cole said "IT'S AA TIME!"
> 
> By the way, what the fuck is t-shirt time?


Pauly D and Vinny kept screaming 'T-SHIRT TIME!"


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

The Striker said:


> I was reading some chick's Facebook status that says "IT'S T-SHIRT TIMMMME!" literally JUST as cole said "IT'S AA TIME!"
> 
> By the way, what the fuck is t-shirt time?


Jersey Shore reference


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Gwilt said:


> Pauly D and Vinny kept screaming 'T-SHIRT TIME!"


And who are they?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol at the jackass in the red t-shirt, he fell more convincingly than Kane did :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope these guys don't know brawl for another 3 minutes.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why is the ref acting like this is a match?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well looks like Kane is retaining on Sunday.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...everyone for the last 10 years have bitched and moaned about wanting Smackdown to go live as if there would be such a huge difference.

Smackdown live is the same as Smackdown taped.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

FOX DO A BARREL ROLL!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i think undertaker is way more boring than kane is.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena actually vanishing. Thats new.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The WWE HD logo on the barricades looks like the Line 6 logo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dammit, Undertaker comes out on top on this show. Don't tell me Kane wins on Sunday. Please...


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Now, off to Bill Maher.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Gwilt said:


> Pauly D and Vinny kept screaming 'T-SHIRT TIME!"





The Striker said:


> And who are they?


:lmao


----------



## Final Boss (May 29, 2010)

Where did Bearer come from?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

What a massive crock of shit


Waste of time. Good Night


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And I don't care what anyone says, Jeff Hardy left a huge void for Smackdown.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Why is the ref acting like this is a match?


LOL i know, the fuck is he doing?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kayfabe-wise Kane must be thinking, "this fat c**t brought me to the WWE and look whose side he is on now!"


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

The Striker said:


> And who are they?


The best Guidos this side of the deli


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I am so damn happy it did not end with Cena on top!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

good show. thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amber B said:


> And I don't care what anyone says, Jeff Hardy left a huge void for Smackdown.


No....


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Honsetly not a bad show, not great but decent. It would have been a lot smoother without commercials every 5 mins. Kind of ruined the atmosphere for me.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ending sucked

but decent show overall


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So just 5 fucking matches for HIAC? There was 8 last year.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Amber B said:


> So...everyone for the last 10 years have bitched and moaned about wanting Smackdown to go live as if there would be such a huge difference.
> 
> Smackdown live is the same as Smackdown taped.


Actually it's slightly worse because the guys can't go all out with the PPV just 2 days away. With the show on Tuesdays they have more time to recover, even allowing for the house shows.

That might not apply on non PPV weeks of course.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I missed the ending, could someone tell me it?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Like I said, dump Grisham or atleast keep Cole on all 3 shows. If it's anyone who needs a personality boost it's Grisham, not Cole.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This should have been the Smackdown opening theme.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acIU7yxzJ70&ob=av2n


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Panther said:


> So just 5 fucking matches for HIAC? There was 8 last year.


Good. hopefully a long US title match.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I have a feeling after this run Smackdown is embarking upon on Sci Fi fails really hard the show will be canceled off of TV completely for good.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Amber B said:


> So...everyone for the last 10 years have bitched and moaned about wanting Smackdown to go live as if there would be such a huge difference.
> 
> Smackdown live is the same as Smackdown taped.


No it's not.

Smackdown taped is a show with smackdown superstars.

Smackdown live was, meh, looked more like raw..

So, I'd take the taped version any day, plus, dowload it so no ads. Them ads are killing me..


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

terriblee


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Interesting ending between Cena and Nexus. Let the 'Cena is turning heel because he ran away like a heel does' threads begin.

Taker/Kane ending is also interesting. Popular belief would have us thinking Kane is going to retain but I really feel like Taker is being built as unstoppable again with Bearer at his side. Booooooring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> No....


Yes. 

I know you hate him but when it comes to the main event and even the mid card scene, it's painfully stale.

I sound like a broken record but Hardy was the only main eventer on SD that was willing to put a guy over OR go over someone and have the person he defeated look credible anyway.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Will Paul Bearer screw Taker out of winning the title? Perhaps Paul is part of Kane's master plan to rid WWE of the Undertaker? Is Taker being lead into a false sense of security? Could Paul double cross Taker and use the power of the urn to help Kane defeat Taker? We'll just have to find out at Hell in a Cell!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> FOX DO A BARREL ROLL!


If that fan who was knocked down was Fox....

Slippy:NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Too much Cena. Too Much Nexus. Too much Ortn. What the fuck? This was my fear that this show would turn into a RAW show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Yes.
> 
> I know you hate him but when it comes to the main event and even the mid card scene, it's painfully stale.
> 
> I sound like a broken record but Hardy was the only main eventer on SD that was willing to put a guy over OR go over someone and have the person he defeated look credible anyway.


No.

The main event wouldn't be any less stale with Jeff Hardy around. It'd just be Jeff Hardy playing SmackDown! Cena and hogging the main event for months instead of Undertaker/Rey.

It wasn't that Hardy was willing to put people over, it was that he has no backstage pull because he's a completely unreliable junkie fuck. And even then, he never REALLY put Punk over. Not really. He did the same kind of protected jobs that Cena, Orton and Triple H do like ladder matches, MITB cash ins, etc, things where he doesn't have to get pinned clean, and regardless he still sucks.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm sure expecting Bearer to screw Taker!,I'll be pretty surprised IF Taker win clean.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Too much Cena. Too Much Nexus. *Too much Ortn.* What the fuck? This was my fear that this show would turn into a RAW show.


Oh the guy that was in one match?

Guess there was too much Lay-Cool & CM Punk too.


----------



## xrspook (Sep 10, 2010)

Too many RAW in this debut.

It's a mess!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Oh the guy that was in one match?


Like he said, too much Orton.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I was dissapointed abit by the fact that there was no word from Paul Bearer as to why he came back to help Taker. The reason the show is called Smackdown amd not Raw is so SMACKDOWN storylines can be progressed, yet they Hyped Raw more than their own show! Now how will we ever know where the storyline is going with Swagger? He and Edge are on seperate brands!

Although, with Edge's tirade being cross-branded, it may work...but he's already in a feud on Raw with the GM!

Another thing I was confused by was how weak the Tag-champs looked....against a RAW star...on SMACKDOWN. The least They could have done was let Orton win by countout! I mean, Drew didn't even TRY to save Cody from losing to that RKO, and he was standing RIGHT THERE! X.x

Still, the show was okay. I just wish it was Undertaker being foccused on since that story is Smackdown's main event, Not The Nexus match.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oh Jesus Christ there's nothing wrong with Raw being on Smackdown on their debut. Weren't we all saying for the longest time some Raw guys needed to be on Smackdown to help it out and that Smackdown was holding back all this time. I highly doubt Smackdown will be that much better next week without the raw guys on the show. If the Miz was on Smackdown tonight people would be loving it but obviously raw is so bad that it showing up on Smackdowns debut gets a huge negative reaction because only the other guys were on tonight. What Smackdown needs is to get Daniel Bryan, Morrison, Zack Ryder and Evan Bourne over to their show in some sort of a trade. From there you get entertaining matches on the show once again and build feuds with the guys against current talent.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

yup, you're fucking overreacting.

the whole show was completely enjoyable. the ADR segment? gold. Swagger segment? gold. nexus putting show to sleep? gold. mccool kicking horny square in the face? gold. the only low points were that the ending was a little drawn out and that orton shouldn't have completely squashed rhodes, the tag champ. but that doesn't make it a horrible show. and you complain that RAW had too much focus on the show... first off it's the last show before WWE, and smackdown has only one match on HIAC, so what do you want to do, build a 2 hour show around one match? swagger, a SMACKDOWN superstar, got a good amount of time in the ring. ADR and Rey, SMACKDOWN superstars, got a good amount of time in the ring. nexus made like three appearances, but taker and kane also made multiple appearances throughout the show and they even closed the show reminding people that they were watching smackdown the whole time.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm thinking we'll get:

Edge vs. Swagger

and

Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio

added to the Hell in a Cell card, possibly?


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Pyro™;8901270 said:


> No.
> 
> The main event wouldn't be any less stale with Jeff Hardy around. It'd just be Jeff Hardy playing SmackDown! Cena and hogging the main event for months instead of Undertaker/Rey.
> 
> It wasn't that Hardy was willing to put people over, it was that he has no backstage pull because he's a completely unreliable junkie fuck. And even then, he never REALLY put Punk over. Not really. He did the same kind of protected jobs that Cena, Orton and Triple H do like ladder matches, MITB cash ins, etc, things where he doesn't have to get pinned clean, and regardless he still sucks.


Faces don't job clean so I don't know why that's important. They're always getting protected. It's wrestling 101. Hardy put over Punk huge. I doesn't matter if it was "clean" or not. The WWE succeeded on their objective and that's all the matters in the end.

Jeff Hardy was great when it came to elevating people. He wasn't big so he never buried people in 20-second squashes. I rather have him over other main eventers.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> I'm thinking we'll get:
> 
> Edge vs. Swagger
> 
> ...


If it is then why didn't they advertise it tonight? Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio will be a big match when it happens so I don't see why they'd do it at Hell in a Cell. I could see Edge vs. Swagger happening despite only tonight building it up. I see that match being just alright and nobody will care or be into the match which is at least a big step up from a Harts/Smoking Mirrors match.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

The show was good it was exactly what it should of been. Which was the final sell for HIAC and progressing feuds on Smackdown, and giving certain Smackdown guys airtime. The lack of match time wasnt a problem, there was never going to be long matches, they had more important things to do in this show than putting on long matches. 

Putting Cena in the opening and closing segment made sense and they got a solid final push to the Cena/Wade match at HIAC. Taker/Kane got a nice final push for there HIAC match too. Rey/ADR segment was fine to help the feud progress. Orton's match was pointless but it makes sense to have him on the show, but atleast they had Sheamus be standing over him after his match, and that being the final push for that match at HIAC. Swagger's segment was surprisingly good they should have him keep that gimmick now. Divas segment was meh, the MVP/Ziggler match being interrupted by Nexus could mean they could do that match at HIAC. Overall it was a good Smackdown going into HIAC.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

the lack of Kaval and the one of the most over wrestlers Kofi on the SD SYFY debut is mindboggling


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> the lack of Kaval and the one of the most over wrestlers Kofi on the SD SYFY debut is mindboggling


They could of maybe put Kaval in a segment or match but Kofi didnt he just get married. He must be on honeymoon, they wouldnt leave Kofi off this Smackdown without a reason.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> the lack of Kaval and the one of the most over wrestlers Kofi on the SD SYFY debut is mindboggling


I thought Kaval was going to be the mascot and attack Swagger.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

nvm



> Kofi Kingston defeated *Tyler Reks* in a dark match before Smackdown went on the air.


1. A shame he wasnt facing the other Tyler 
2. Reks still has a job? :lmao


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Shitty Smackdown. It's obvious WWE does not care about this show in the least.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

septurum said:


> Shitty Smackdown. It's obvious WWE does not care about this show in the least.


It was the go home show for a PPV they only had 2 weeks to prepare for. I wasn't expecting a good show. It was tolerable at least but there were too many squash matches which was expected.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Geeee said:


> Anyone else feel like Sheamus saved a pretty dismal show so far? He's gotta keep the fiery red hand.


Sheamus isn't good enough to save anything.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

The Striker said:


> That's the worst song I've ever heard in my life.


Nah its the first good Green Day song in 15 years.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

The Enforcer said:


> I HATE that Green Day song. Long way from the glory days of *Marilyn Manson*.



I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


'The Beautiful People' was SD's best theme in my opinion. I'd rather listen to a Manson song than any of the shit they've had in the last 5 years.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Did Cody just demonstrate how to put on deodorant?


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Crocop said:


> i had to explain to him the gimmick of cody rhodes and that it was just pro wrestling
> 
> i dont think he believed me



Whats odd about watching some dude in a towel apply deodorant?


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Horrible theme song. Short, squash-like matches. I was expecting much better, this show was really disappointing. The whole show looked like an even more fucked up version of Raw.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm not gonna lie, SD disappointed me big time.

It was a very paint by numbers show and considering it was the season premiere on syfy I expected more.

All the matches were pretty quick and that's not what SD is known for.

It comes to something when Raw had longer more entertaining matches than SD this week.

That being said I did like the Alberto Del Rio promo and Mysterio return and I liked the Jack Swagger/Edge segment.

Also quite enjoyed the Big Show/Nexus stuff, Nexus looked really strong tonight against Big Show.

The rest of the show was easily forgettable though.

I hope things improve next week.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Was a very disappointing show. Annoyed that I stayed up to watch that. I'm not sure why I was surprised though because it seems like it turns into a clusterfuck whenever they try and fit RAW and Smackdown superstars into a normal two hour slot. The matches were very short and almost squash like and there weren't any great segments to balance that out either. 

The booking was fine but for the most part, it was just paint by numbers with everyone attacking each other ahead of their PPV matches on Sunday. Still looking forward to the PPV although I expect Smackdown to be better than this next week.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Great show. Good buildup to HiaC, and nice to see that WWE brought all the Stars to SmackDown. It looks great, not only the show itself but the entire showment of it too.


----------



## green_machine (Jul 29, 2010)

The show was OK overall; it had some great moments in it but it could have been better without the Raw superstars. It kinda felt like Friday Night Raw to me. Hopefully things will be back as they were next week.

And BTW, the new intro song sucks :cuss:. The song in itself is good, but it's not the best fit for Smackdown. I really liked the new logo and on-screen graphics, though. The "minitron projector" above the ring was a nice addition too.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> the lack of Kaval and the one of the most over wrestlers Kofi on the SD SYFY debut is mindboggling


Orton probably didn't want him on it. He's probably still butthurt.

anyway, the show was ok I guess. ADR promo with the dog was great though.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> Did Cody just demonstrate how to put on deodorant?


That was hilarious! He's bang-on with his delivery. Great work!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Good show, although giving some more SD! stars TV time would have been smart, like Kofi Kingston. They could've easily added another match to HIAC. Have Rhodes & McIntyre do an interview in the ring, they issue an open challenge for HIAC to show how dominant they are, voila.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

The show was good but it certainly didn't live up to the hype IMO. That being said i really can't wait for next week when there will be no Raw superstars on the show, and i hope the creatives will start taking this show seriously after half-assing it for weeks.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Just an OK Smackdown for a live, debut show.

Need more comedy backstage segments instead of stupid, boring Swagger promos if they really want to make this interesting. Even Alberto Del Rio's promo was nothing great.

The matches were decent but either got over very soon or had unclean finishes. But then, the show was great due to Nexus and they really upped the ante.

Some highlight of the show,
The 5-on-one submission on Big Show
The diva match was actually not bad and kinda fun
Swagger Soaring Eagle (which was way better than Swagger ever was)
The beginning of the Fiery Red Hand
Kane/Taker brawl

So, basically they need to,
1) Reduce the number of matches to make each match seem important and give more time per match
2) Introduce some comedy segments. This show was devoid entirely of comedy
3) Reshuffle RAW and Smackdown and send some superstars down here permanently from RAW
4) Change the Greenday intro music !!!


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

Nexus fell on top Dolph Ziggler and MVP in the first show of Smack Down Syfy.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I expected a better show. Hopefully they go back to their more wrestling less bullshit formula next week.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

+1 for last night proves why we need two brands.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I lol'd at the no response whatsoever to Cody when his muisic hit.Its no wonder(if its true) that Vince is sour on him.Its just rehash #31,267 of the 'pretty boy' gimmick we've seen before.And he sux at it.Rick Rude should be rolling over in his grave over the lousy copycat job Cody's doing.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

The show was ok... Too much Raw stuff & Raw guys going over on Smackdown though.

It didn't really make much sense.

Hopefully the Live Impact is not a let down like Smackdown was.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I swear, Rodriguez coming out with the Chihuahua after Del Rio announced Rey made me laugh for minutes.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Horrible, horrible show! It looks like they changed creative writer, not network.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This show was stuck between a rock (debuting Smackdown on SyFy, duh) and a hard place (promoting the hell out of Hell in a Cell, which is taking place only two weeks after their last PPV, insanely enough).

As it stands, it tried to satisfy both of these demands and overall it delivered, though the wrestling content was weak. It's really about introducing the characters and storylines to viewers and promoting the pay-per-view. Next week's Smackdown should be stronger. Ironically, though, we may continue to see Raw guys on Smackdown and maybe even Smackdown guys on Raw with the lame duck "war" pay-per-view approaching, Bragging Rights.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Amber B said:


> So...everyone for the last 10 years have bitched and moaned about wanting Smackdown to go live as if there would be such a huge difference.
> 
> Smackdown live is the same as Smackdown taped.


Completely agree, except for one little point. When Smackdown is live, most matches are consistently shorter. If you're into the actual wrestling content, you should be happy Smackdown is taped because that format allows for longer matches and matches which are allowed to breathe on a more regular basis than Raw's due to WWE being able to edit and work on them for a couple of days before they are aired. A Smackdown taping is still run on a fairly tight clock, but it's not quite _so_ tight as Raw, where they're in the back watching the minutes and seconds click by and if a segment overruns they may have to throw another planned vignette/segment/sometimes even a match out the window.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I was pissed from the beginning so I stayed watching Smallville and Supernatural. I switch to Syfy when there were commercial but it was the same shit.

Nexus was 3 times on this show. John Cena was also everywhere on this show. Orton buries the WWE Tag Team Champions. They made the brand look weak.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I was pissed from the beginning so I stayed watching Smallville and Supernatural. I switch to Syfy when there were commercial but it was the same shit.
> 
> Nexus was 3 times on this show. John Cena was also everywhere on this show. Orton buries the WWE Tag Team Champions. They made the brand look weak.


So you watched about 15 minutes of it and know it was shit? Cool.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> I expected a better show. Hopefully they go back to their more wrestling less bullshit formula next week.


There will be more match time next week when the show is back to a taped show. They were never going to have a lot of match time on the show, when theres a PPV in 2 days.



JoeRulz said:


> Horrible, horrible show! It looks like they changed creative writer, not network.


No they just used the same formula they always do for live shows, if Smackdown went to live everyweek the show would be similar to this show. When they have a taped show they always put on longer matches and that goes for Raw too. But whenever its live they go the usual formula of shorter matches, and more angle and promo heavy.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This just *needs* to be posted


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow what an awful smackdown! Or was it Raw?? I couldn't tell the difference. The uselessness of WWE never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> This just *needs* to be posted


Hehe yeah, that was awesome.

I just can't believe people here who cry and moan on about the show. They always need to have something to cry about. Sure, everyone has the right to his own opinion, but now SD was live, they put all the Stars on it to put it over, SyFy and WWE obviously did a good job on promoting and the visual of the show. I really enjoyed SD as I do with most, but this Live SD was even more special because all the excitement and the live-feelness was brought over really well for me.


----------



## Nuram (May 7, 2007)

First time in a while that I watched Smackdown. Though I realise that the Nexus got heat from it, I was looking forward to MVP/Ziggler. Hopefully, the match is booked again with atleast a decent amount of time. I didn't expect much from Show/Nexus and while the match was mostly non-existant atleast the way the Nexus won was fun and creative. 

Orton/Rhodes, Taker/Punk were both predictable, but atleast they serviced a purpose in furthering their respective storylines heading into Hell in a Cell. It was also nice to see Sheamus finally getting the upperhand on Orton in quite a while. Edge/Swagger and Del Rio/Mysterio segments were alright. I couldn't help but feel Swagger's whole segment felt like filler. Del Rio/Mysterio segment served its purpose and not much more.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

I enjoyed smackdown. Touch Raw heavy but hey I guess they wanted to make sure it got a good rating (anyone know it?). Matches were shorter but 2 days before a PPV I expected it. I dont agree with it being because its live. They can put on long matches on live PPVs so they can do it on smackdown to. Im saying its because of the date and lack of build on raw, they compensated with making smackdown, raw for the night.
Good show, hopefully it goes live more often now, maybe the show after ppvs if they want to keep it promo heavy when live.

I lol'd at hornswoggle being kicked by mccool and at chihuahua mysterio 
I cried at styrker, He seems to be getting worse these last few weeks :\
and why did cena run away from kane and up the ramp? surely they could have came up with a better way to have him not get involved with taker and kane. kane knocks him out, they fight up the ramp and kane throws him off it then lights go out, he sneaks under the ring when lights went out. Having him run up the ramp away from kane then the lights going out just look odd for cena to do lol


----------

